# NW Montana GTG & Charity Cut -- June 1, 2, 3 -- 2012!!!



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Howdy y'all!

We're having us a NW Montana Arboristsite GTG in June!

I have a facility reserved and wood to cut, we just need some bodies.

A few folks are already fixing to come, my wife and boys will be there, so don't be shy about dragging along your family!!

All the wood cut will be donated to a local family with a husband fighting cancer.

There's 160 acres, so bring your dogs too, as long as they play well with others.

There are 5 small cabins (bare bones), a building with a full kitchen, and room to sleep in a main area (for cots, air mattresses, etc or a bag and the floor). There's also plenty of room for campers to park. 

Take a week off, and come early. . . There's lots to do and see here. Glacier National Park, National Bison Range, etc.

We have some time to plan, but I'd like to start getting a rough head count for food and other considerations.

Mark your calendar and come see Montucky!


----------



## tjbier (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds awesome!!!! I wish I would be able to go to this one.... unless you want to pay for my ticket Nate:cool2:


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 16, 2012)

DROOL!!:love1:

That's my absolute favorite part of my home state! I'd give a finger to be able to go to that, but one of the kids has drivers ed classes all that month.

Hey y'all - if you can possibly make it out there, you'll want to go. You won't even want to cut wood - you'll just stand around, looking at the scenery with your mouth open. Going-to-the-Sun Highway, Snow-covered Rocky mountains, high-mountain streams, mountain goats, and every other item with the word 'mountain' in it.

I'd also personally request someone to give the OP a nice b-slap for saying "Montucky." That's like combining Michael Jordan with Justin Bieber! :msp_ohmy: Ugh! (Sorry, for those of you from Kentucky, but once you see Montana, you'll understand.) :msp_tongue:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

tjbier said:


> Sounds awesome!!!! I wish I would be able to go to this one.... unless you want to pay for my ticket Nate:cool2:



Take the train!! I'll pick you up in Whitefish.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> DROOL!!:love1:
> 
> That's my absolute favorite part of my home state! I'd give a finger to be able to go to that, but one of the kids has drivers ed classes all that month.
> 
> ...



Homesick Josh?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

Grizzly Base Camp is at the foot of these mountains: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Homesick Josh?




Does it show??? :biggrin:

I didn't make it back to my folks place in Billings this last summer. I'll have to wait until August. I can't wait to get home and dry out, and sniff some pines and feel some elevation. uttahere2:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Does it show??? :biggrin:
> 
> I didn't make it back to my folks place in Billings this last summer. I'll have to wait until August. I can't wait to get home and dry out, and sniff some pines and feel some elevation. uttahere2:



I hate to be the one to tell you, but you have Flatlanderitis. . . It may be terminal.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 16, 2012)

I, for one, will be there. Thinkin' I'll take the scenic route and go US 2 the whole way instead of the more sensible most-of-the-way-on-I-90 path.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 16, 2012)

Whats the closest town on the map so I can see where were headed. Jani and I usually bring some dead animal chunks to BBQ and so far after 4 GTGs nobodys complained about our cooking. at least not to our face:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Feb 16, 2012)

Kalispel? I just remember a bunch of stoplights as I headed home from my exile in the flatlands. I too, think I'll swing up on 2. I will be pulling a trailer. Which one, I do not know.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I hate to be the one to tell you, but you have Flatlanderitis. . . It may be terminal.



Yes, I'm aware of it. It is terminal, but death can be postponed by repeated visits to the mountains, and some victims have gained relief by buying up lots of calendars with pics of mountains on them.

Pity I can't be there, now that SlowP said she is going. I'd love to go and meet her, and maybe she and I could have a boxing match (but I wouldn't be placing any bets on myself!)  If nothing else we could have a good rousing argument about politics and religion. :biggrin::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I, for one, will be there. Thinkin' I'll take the scenic route and go US 2 the whole way instead of the more sensible most-of-the-way-on-I-90 path.



I love the WA high-line! I prefer that drive to I-90. . . I like going from Snoqualmie to near Levenworth, then down to Wenatchee, then hooking up to Hwy 2. Then it's through Spokane to Newport, to Sandpoint, to Bonners Ferry and through to Kalispell.

There's some beautiful old farmhouses along 2, I'd love to restore every one of them.



Cedarkerf said:


> Whats the closest town on the map so I can see where were headed. Jani and I usually bring some dead animal chunks to BBQ and so far after 4 GTGs nobodys complained about our cooking. at least not to our face:hmm3grin2orange:



You'll never see me moan and ##### about dead animal chunks! You don't even have to tell me what the animal is, or where ya got it!! 

Brian, Google Map "Kalispell" 



slowp said:


> Kalispell? I just remember a bunch of stoplights as I headed home from my exile in the flatlands. I too, think I'll swing up on 2. I will be pulling a trailer. Which one, I do not know.



The town has grown quite a bit since then. . . But still no dang skyscrapers!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 16, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Yes, I'm aware of it. It is terminal, but death can be postponed by repeated visits to the mountains, and some victims have gained relief by buying up lots of calendars with pics of mountains on them.
> 
> Pity I can't be there, now that SlowP said she is going. I'd love to go and meet her, and maybe she and I could have a boxing match (but I wouldn't be placing any bets on myself!)  If nothing else we could have a good rousing argument about politics and religion. :biggrin::msp_thumbup:



I don't know Josh. . . I think drivers ED can wait. We're gonna need some good singers and musicians to entertain us around the campfire.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Take the train!! I'll pick you up in Whitefish.



Amtrak Route - "Empire Builder"





That's what I'd like to do! I'd have to jet into Spokane though, then ride the rails.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 16, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Amtrak Route - "Empire Builder"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't have Hamm's on the train, just bust into Kalispell, and don't forget to take your picture next to the giant grizzly in the baggage claim


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I love the WA high-line! I prefer that drive to I-90. . . I like going from Snoqualmie to near Levenworth, then down to Wenatchee, then hooking up to Hwy 2. Then it's through Spokane to Newport, to Sandpoint, to Bonners Ferry and through to Kalispell.
> 
> There's some beautiful old farmhouses along 2, I'd love to restore every one of them.



Highway 12 is my fave!


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Amtrak Route - "Empire Builder"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Things may have changed but when we lived in CDA, my SiL came out for a visit and the entire trip though the mountains was at night. How stupid is that?



I'm very, very tempted. Haven't been back to that country for far, far too long.

Nate, what's the name of that bar that has Moose in the name?

And, you should start a new thread over in the Chainsaw Forum. Too many won't come over here to see this.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 17, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Amtrak Route - "Empire Builder"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell that ain't nothing. Here's the trip I'm making to get to this GTG!!! Really!






You can't corral a Montana boy when there's trees to cut! LOL

View attachment 224364


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Hell that ain't nothing. Here's the trip I'm making to get to this GTG!!! Really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pick me up, we can road trip.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Pick me up, we can road trip.



 Can do but you'll have to ride on the roof --- the old 4runner's going to be loaded to the gills.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 17, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Hell that ain't nothing.



Meh, I'll take my drive. Through the Rocky Mountains the whole way :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Things may have changed but when we lived in CDA, my SiL came out for a visit and the entire trip though the mountains was at night. How stupid is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moose's Saloon? LOL

Sawdust on the floor and such. Might have Gary or another mod move this to chainsaws if necessary.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 17, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Meh, I'll take my drive. Through the Rocky Mountains the whole way :msp_thumbup



Atta boy, you comin for sure then?


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Atta boy, you comin for sure then?



Workin' on it. Gotta see how things shake out.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 17, 2012)

Paw Paw, we'll be out at Little Brothers. . . Should I swing in and order some bed rails and then complain about it -- I'll even bring a napkin!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Paw Paw, we'll be out at Little Brothers. . . Should I swing in and order some bed rails and then complain about it -- I'll even bring a napkin!



Hell Yeah, and make sure it's the crudest drawing possible, with dimensions that don't add up and in a grade of steel that hasn't been manufactured in 30 years or so LOL


----------



## slowp (Feb 17, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Highway 12 is my fave!



I drove the highway 12 route on my way TO exile. (it was a nice exile with nice people, just lacked in topography). Stayed the first night in Orofino. I had left the dog arthritis drugs out at my home and the movers had packed them. The Orofino motel folks offered some to my dog. It was hot, and the air conditioning was such a relief. The motel had real recliners in the rooms. 

It was hot, and I was tired from all the hurry of the previous days, so I did not explore Orofino other than going to the grocery store and walking my dog in the star thistle. I had been living on the Oregon Coast for several years and used to that climate.

Radio reception is bad, like it gets in the mountains, but I was given a book on tape to listen to before leaving Oregon. You can't hurry on that road. It has a few curves.


----------



## slowp (Feb 17, 2012)

Our part of highway 12 (White Pass) has some nice scenery and curves too. I guess it was featured on the National Geographic show, _Rockstars._ I don't get that channel, but a friend said they had filmed the canyon from a helicopter and it was neat to see what was down there. Once you get down to Packwood, the fun has ended unless you like dodging elk.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Moose's Saloon? LOL
> 
> Sawdust on the floor and such. Might have Gary or another mod move this to chainsaws if necessary.



 You forgot to mention red beer and the best damn pizza outside Italy...


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 17, 2012)

7oaks said:


> You forgot to mention red beer and the best damn pizza outside Italy...



Their pizza is super famous for sure! We should get some one of the nights, and bring it out to camp for dinner. 

And red beer.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 17, 2012)

slowp said:


> I drove the highway 12 route on my way TO exile. (it was a nice exile with nice people, just lacked in topography). Stayed the first night in Orofino. I had left the dog arthritis drugs out at my home and the movers had packed them. The Orofino motel folks offered some to my dog. It was hot, and the air conditioning was such a relief. The motel had real recliners in the rooms.
> 
> It was hot, and I was tired from all the hurry of the previous days, so I did not explore Orofino other than going to the grocery store and walking my dog in the star thistle. I had been living on the Oregon Coast for several years and used to that climate.
> 
> Radio reception is bad, like it gets in the mountains, but I was given a book on tape to listen to before leaving Oregon. You can't hurry on that road. It has a few curves.





Roma said:


> Lolo to Orofino is an awesome piece of road, especially on an old motorcycle!




I love it when you get over the top of lolo pass and is says "winding road next 99 miles". I have driven that road a lot over the years. I would love to do it on a bike like that too...nice bike!


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would love to make it to this and will mark my calendar. I live down the Bitterroot south of Missoula and have family in Kalispell and Whitefish. I am no pro logger just a guy who loves running chainsaws with friends and cutting firewood.

I will keep an eye on this thread as time goes by and we get closer to June.

Is the main plan just to tip trees, buck, split and stack the biggest pile of wood we can so the wood can be donated to the family in need from the other thread? Cutting cookies is fun and all but I much prefer to run saws to build big firewood stacks. 

I don't think I am going to be heading up that way anytime soon but if someone from down south here was heading that way I would be more than happy to donate some wood from my stack to help that family out this winter.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 18, 2012)

brendog84cj8 said:


> I would love to make it to this and will mark my calendar. I live down the Bitterroot south of Missoula and have family in Kalispell and Whitefish. I am no pro logger just a guy who loves running chainsaws with friends and cutting firewood.
> 
> I will keep an eye on this thread as time goes by and we get closer to June.
> 
> ...



I imagine there will be some cookie cutting, but yes, the main goal is to cut and stack some wood for the family. Splitting will be optional, I'm not going to tell folks they have to split wood.

There's also going to be some knowledgeable Timberbeasts there, so I figured it'd be good to get some instruction from them. Anytime I can, I learn from folks that are better than me at something. 

It's funny the amount of ugly stumps I see in State and National Forrest, and it makes me wonder why more folks don't die out there? I saw one the other day with no face, and just a back-cut. 

Sloping back-cut is by far the most prevalent I see. I think we folks that have worked in the timber industry have a responsibility to educate people on the correct way to do things if presented with the opportunity. Cutting trees isn't funny-ha-ha-time, it's serious, and can easily be deadly. That doesn't mean it can't be fun, but it does mean you DO follow certain procedures to make a dangerous situation more manageable, using tried and true techniques and tools.

You don't use an Oxy/Acetylene torch to cut open a cars gas tank. 

That's very generous of you to offer up some wood for this year. 

I think, so far, we have received enough monetary donation to get them a couple cord. . . That should finish them of for the year.

Also, we'll need a pretty good head count by the first of May, so I can make sure there's enough food for everyone. My wife and I are going to start getting stuff now, it looks like we're gong to have a pretty good turnout! 

I'm also open to suggestions for field trips, or any wood cutting events, or anything like that. I want this first GTG to be awesome!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 18, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I imagine there will be some cookie cutting, but yes, the main goal is to cut and stack some wood for the family. Splitting will be optional, I'm not going to tell folks they have to split wood.
> 
> There's also going to be some knowledgeable Timberbeasts there, so I figured it'd be good to get some instruction from them. Anytime I can, I learn from folks that are better than me at something.
> 
> ...



On the food thing...a lot of people bring stuff and are more than willing to. At the last PNW GTG I went to the only food problem was eating all the food that everybody brought...there was tons of it. One thing that seemed to work out was making a little list of who planned on bringing what...nothing real formal, just kind of a guideline.

And accessories...everybody brings food but a lot of times they forget about stuff like paper towels, paper plates etc. And garbage bags....lots of garbage bags.

SlowP, RandyMac, Brian and JaniMay, can all give you some good pointers, too. They're veterans.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> On the food thing...a lot of people bring stuff and are more than willing to. At the last PNW GTG I went to the only food problem was eating all the food that everybody brought...there was tons of it. One thing that seemed to work out was making a little list of who planned on bringing what...nothing real formal, just kind of a guideline.
> 
> And accessories...everybody brings food but a lot of times they forget about stuff like paper towels, paper plates etc. And garbage bags....lots of garbage bags.
> 
> SlowP, RandyMac, Brian and JaniMay, can all give you some good pointers, too. They're veterans.



Excellent!

Well, lets get us a list going.

I can do paper towels, plates, cups, garbage bags, etc. I also have a 10 gallon jug I figured we could do Gatorade packs in for refueling during hard work times. The water there is mountain fresh, and there's an outside fountain to drink from as well.

Isn't it mandatory that Patty bring Huckleberry pies? 

I reckon we'll bake up some cookies for snacks, and such too.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 18, 2012)

slowp said:


> I drove the highway 12 route on my way TO exile. (it was a nice exile with nice people, just lacked in topography). Stayed the first night in Orofino. I had left the dog arthritis drugs out at my home and the movers had packed them. The Orofino motel folks offered some to my dog. It was hot, and the air conditioning was such a relief. The motel had real recliners in the rooms.
> 
> It was hot, and I was tired from all the hurry of the previous days, so I did not explore Orofino other than going to the grocery store and walking my dog in the star thistle. I had been living on the Oregon Coast for several years and used to that climate.




I went to college in Pullman, WA, and my folks live in Billings, MT. I loved to drive 12 back and forth. Here's the weird thing, though - when I got married, I took my new bride to the world-famous honeymoon resort of Orofino, ID. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Yes, good ol' Orofino! Not much there, but there's a very comfortable hotel (Helgeson Place, I think), and well, we weren't exactly seeing the sights, you know. Made it back there once for an anniversary, but would love to do it again, only in the summertime. It's kind of dismal in December.


----------



## slowp (Feb 18, 2012)

Yah, I make a couple of pies, and a bunch of Not Quite Good For You Cookies, and I have a table that has been to three GTGs--it is a trooper because I had a white gas fire on the top of it at one of our huckleberry encampments. It was a wasted fire because I was the only one up to cause it and see it. 

Having seen how plagues rip through fire camps, I'm a big one for hand sanitizer and hand washing, and those hand wiping things. I can go buy the big quantity stuff at Costco.

I will be practicing. I am going out tomorrow to help a friend fall and buck:smile2: our infamous vine maple, so the loggers won't have to deal with it. :eek2: We won't be going very fast through it.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I also have a 10 gallon jug I figured we could do Gatorade packs in for refueling during hard work times.



Only way you are gettin me to come is if that 10 gallon jug is filled with whiskey and has my name only on it!  Just kiddin pard...I hope we can make it. I talked it over with Momma over the weekend and we are tentatively planning...


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll bring out a jag of rabbit meat, chips from Costco, and a case or 2 of pop


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Only way you are gettin me to come is if that 10 gallon jug is filled with whiskey and has my name only on it!  Just kiddin pard...I hope we can make it. I talked it over with Momma over the weekend and we are tentatively planning...



Ya better be coming by God! Or there's gonna be an ass-whoopin'!!


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmmm. Is booze cheaper in Montaaana than here? It is in Oregon, CA, Nevada...


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hmmm. Is booze cheaper in Montaaana than here? It is in Oregon, CA, Nevada...



Mmmm, not sure?

A 6-pack of good beer is around $6-$10 bucks.

Single malt scotch is around $75.00 a bottle.

An 18-pack of Busch is like $10-$12.


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2012)

What about Yukon Jack? That's what we drink in these parts. At least a few of us....once in a while. Those little bottles fit well in the Marsupial part of my ski coat.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 21, 2012)

slowp said:


> What about Yukon Jack? That's what we drink in these parts. At least a few of us....once in a while. Those little bottles fit well in the Marsupial part of my ski coat.



I've never bought the stuff (ucky) but I seem to remember it being around 17-19 cams for a fifth


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2012)

This is an important question. Is the location on a lake? If so, how big of a lake?


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 22, 2012)

slowp said:


> This is an important question. Is the location on a lake? If so, how big of a lake?



it's on a 14 acre lake


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 22, 2012)

slowp said:


> This is an important question. Is the location on a lake? If so, how big of a lake?



Yes, it's on what I would call a small lake, or pond. The whole area is full of lakes and ponds. . . Known as the Many Lakes chain.

I'd say the lake at the location is probably 20 acres?

EDIT: Doh, Jake beat me to it.


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2012)

I will have to rig my trailer for a wet dog then. Or damp. Except he should dry quicker in that climate. 

Good heavens, we now have a flood warning, a winter storm watch, and a blurb about landslides.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 22, 2012)

slowp said:


> I will have to rig my trailer for a wet dog then. Or damp. Except he should dry quicker in that climate.
> 
> Good heavens, we now have a flood warning, a winter storm watch, and a blurb about landslides.



We're getting nailed by a big rainstorm right now too. . . It should cause some flooding. . . It's supposed to turn back to snow tonight though.

Weird weather pattern for sure -- it's dang icy outside right now. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes. We've had a breeze, hail, rain, sun, right now a sucker hole has appeared. Plus, it is warm. The ski hill closed down due to 70mph wind gusts. I should go check the culvert. It has washed over in the past, and I think it washed out in 2006. The neighborhood has a lot of equipment around though.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 22, 2012)

Some sobering news for Nate dog (pun intended). . . No alcohol on camp property.

So, we'll figure something else out.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Some sobering news for Nate dog (pun intended). . . No alcohol on camp property.
> 
> So, we'll figure something else out.



Damn man, that's some news fo sho, I hope it doesn't wind up just being you and me hanging out running our own saws and drinking Capri-Sun LOL

:msp_tongue:

Also, in unrelated news, I responded to a craigslist ad for some rabbits that were a really good deal, so after some email correspondence I decided to check out who I was going to be buying from (searched Facebook) and it turns out the lady is a witch.... for real, so I think I'll maybe keep looking


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Some sobering news for Nate dog (pun intended). . . No alcohol on camp property.
> 
> So, we'll figure something else out.



Easy fix....prior to arrival. Oranges. Vodka. Hypodermic syringe. Screwdriver in the round. Hey, twelve years of Catholic education taught me _something._


----------



## paccity (Feb 23, 2012)

i'm going to do my damndest to make the trek . will have to see how busy i'm going to be at that time. usually a real busy time for me. gota make coin when it's good . will know more as it get's closer.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 23, 2012)

Roma said:


> Haha...maybe she's related to this dude? :alien2:
> Hand carved wood carvings carved from wood by a human



LOL, that's helluva sales pitch, this lady was serious as a damn heart attack tho, I'll not be giving my hard earned money to some godless heathen


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 23, 2012)

Roma said:


> Haha...maybe she's related to this dude? :alien2:
> Hand carved wood carvings carved from wood by a human



I wear rotting fish skin too! . . Coincidence?


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 23, 2012)

Roma said:


> I thought that may be you using "Bigfork" to throw us off!



Ol Natey doesn't quite have that Bigfork je ne c'est quoi :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Ol Natey doesn't quite have that Bigfork je ne c'est quoi :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Damn straight I don't!


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 24, 2012)

Roma said:


> So I've been thinking now that I have the credits, I might change my name to Drawknife! What do you guys think, to badass?



Meh, I like HaywireHillbilly or John John Mackie (that one's for 90's SNL fans only)


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2012)

Roma said:


> I was thinking Haywire would be cool, sounds tough you know? But I think it's already taken.



HaywireJohn

or

JoyofHaywire


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a nice looking old saw!


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2012)

I call it the February Blahs. It is snowing again.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> I call it the February Blahs. It is snowing again.



Our weather guessers are calling for a snowy March. . . They can bite me.

BTW, got your donation Patty, thank you!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2012)

Haywire said:


> More cool names I thought of:
> Sawsquatch
> Hot Sawce
> Axe whoopin'
> ...



California. Until tomorrow, anyway.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2012)

So, I will try to finish something to bring for a prize, or drawing, or MAKE somebody take it. 
I'll see about some other goodies too. 

No luck in my quest for a bigger trailer. But the quest will continue.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> I call it the February Blahs. It is snowing again.



Hey Patty, Jani and I just got back from some R&R at Lopez Island in the san jauns, it was warm and sunny, calm, windy,snowey, and rainey. You can see the snow in one of the pics. These pics were all taken in a 3 hour period this morning.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool! It came out here for an hour. I tried to burn green cedar and maple slash--I failed. Then snow again.
Did the cookies arrive before getting moldy? The post office was short handed and there were some rude customers bothering the clerk, so I may have goofed and they may have gone via a barge or something. 

Hope all is going well...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> Cool! It came out here for an hour. I tried to burn green cedar and maple slash--I failed. Then snow again.
> Did the cookies arrive before getting moldy? The post office was short handed and there were some rude customers bothering the clerk, so I may have goofed and they may have gone via a barge or something.
> 
> Hope all is going well...



Yup they were great thanks for sending em very yummy oatmeal very soft and chewy the way I like em


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2012)

Oatmeal raisin?


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Oatmeal raisin?



Of course not! Raisins are much too healthy. Chocolate Chips! 
The same cookie is on the menu for Montaaaaaaana. Along with the peanutty ones. And Huckleberry pie.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> Of course not! Raisins are much too healthy. Chocolate Chips!
> The same cookie is on the menu for Montaaaaaaana. Along with the peanutty ones. And Huckleberry pie.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


>



By God, now you HAVE to come out Bob. . . If only for Patty's cookies! 

Sugar coma here I come!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> By God, now you HAVE to come out Bob. . . If only for Patty's cookies!
> 
> Sugar coma here I come!



Yup. That lady can _bake._ If I do make it up there I'll taste test all the baked goods before you guys dive in...just in case, ya know.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup. That lady can _bake._ If I do make it up there I'll taste test all the baked goods before you guys dive in...just in case, ya know.



Poison check eh? 

Don't forget to bring you insulin kit! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Feb 27, 2012)

slowp said:


> Of course not! Raisins are much too healthy. Chocolate Chips!
> The same cookie is on the menu for Montaaaaaaana. Along with the peanutty ones. And Huckleberry pie.



Sounds like that'd be worth the trip right there! I love huckleberry pie!!


----------



## funky sawman (Feb 28, 2012)

I reckon I will be there, but only for the weekend:msp_sneaky:. By then I will be a boneifyed, busting my butt logger with no time off. Such is life ehh


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> I reckon I will be there, but only for the weekend:msp_sneaky:. By then I will be a boneifyed, busting my butt logger with no time off. Such is life ehh



You can regale us with your logging exploits when you get here.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Yep!*



Gologit said:


> On the food thing...a lot of people bring stuff and are more than willing to. At the last PNW GTG I went to the only food problem was eating all the food that everybody brought...there was tons of it. One thing that seemed to work out was making a little list of who planned on bringing what...nothing real formal, just kind of a guideline.
> 
> And accessories...everybody brings food but a lot of times they forget about stuff like paper towels, paper plates etc. And garbage bags....lots of garbage bags.
> 
> SlowP, RandyMac, Brian and JaniMay, can all give you some good pointers, too. They're veterans.



Just put the word out and keep a list on who wants to bring what and the food shows up. We have had people bring hotdogs, burgers, slabs of meat etc. 
Like Bob said the problem is getting the food eaten! LOL
Looking forward to being there for some RNR. Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Just put the word out and keep a list on who wants to bring what and the food shows up. We have had people bring hotdogs, burgers, slabs of meat etc.
> Like Bob said the problem is getting the food eaten! LOL
> Looking forward to being there for some RNR. Looks like a beautiful place.



Good call. . . Lets start a list. I'll make it in the next post, and I'll just bump it forward as we go.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay, here's the *"Who's coming, and what'r ya bringing"* list. Place your name next to a bullet point, and list stuff you intend to bring. . . It'll help us keep track, and also give me an idea of any holes I need to fill before the big date.


•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Gtg*



Metals406 said:


> Okay, here's the *"Who's coming, and what'r ya bringing"* list. Place your name next to a bullet point, and list stuff you intend to bring. . . It'll help us keep track, and also give me an idea of any holes I need to fill before the big date.
> 
> 
> • Brian and Janimay slabs of meat and a huge turkey breast along with the cowboy beans and a raspberry pie or two.
> ...



Here we go!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Thanks!*



slowp said:


> Cool! It came out here for an hour. I tried to burn green cedar and maple slash--I failed. Then snow again.
> Did the cookies arrive before getting moldy? The post office was short handed and there were some rude customers bothering the clerk, so I may have goofed and they may have gone via a barge or something.
> 
> Hope all is going well...



Hey Patti I sent you a pm telling you thanks for the yummmy cookies! They came fast and we are still enjoying them.
They really hit the spot when you crave a sweet.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Here we go!!



After reviewing your list of food. . . Ya better send some ahead so I can poison check it like Bob! 

I'm going to try and have a smoker on site, so we can shove some meat in it the first day, and chow down on it the following day. :drool:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes! More sun, less snow!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

So, me and Patty were just chatting about prizes and such for this GTG.

Lets get some ideas flowing for some shwag. . . I still want to get some shirts done as well.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 28, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> So, me and Patty were just chatting about prizes and such for this GTG.
> 
> Lets get some ideas flowing for some shwag. . . I still want to get some shirts done as well.



Somebody local should hit up Big John for some swag.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Prizes*



Metals406 said:


> So, me and Patty were just chatting about prizes and such for this GTG.
> 
> Lets get some ideas flowing for some shwag. . . I still want to get some shirts done as well.



We will bring some stuff. I might be able to get a project or two by then.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Somebody local should hit up Big John for some swag.



Mmmm, not sure if he'd bite or not? Worth a try I guess?


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 28, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> So, me and Patty were just chatting about prizes and such for this GTG.
> 
> Lets get some ideas flowing for some shwag. . . I still want to get some shirts done as well.



How about some hitch hooks??  Brian


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 28, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, here's the *"Who's coming, and what'r ya bringing"* list. Place your name next to a bullet point, and list stuff you intend to bring. . . It'll help us keep track, and also give me an idea of any holes I need to fill before the big date.
> 
> 
> •
> ...



Lemme know if you need a hand with any setup stuff too


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay, here's the *"Who's coming, and what'r ya bringing"* list. Place your name next to a bullet point, and list stuff you intend to bring. . . It'll help us keep track, and also give me an idea of any holes I need to fill before the big date.


• *Brian and Janimay* -- slabs of meat and a huge turkey breast along with the cowboy beans and a raspberry pie or two.

• *Jake* -- a good sized jag of rabbit, costco sized chips, and some flats of pop, also I can't promise but I hope I can bring out some good sized rounds for cuttin

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•


----------



## slowp (Feb 28, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, here's the *"Who's coming, and what'r ya bringing"* list. Place your name next to a bullet point, and list stuff you intend to bring. . . It'll help us keep track, and also give me an idea of any holes I need to fill before the big date.
> 
> 
> • *Brian and Janimay* -- slabs of meat and a huge turkey breast along with the cowboy beans and a raspberry pie or two.
> ...



....


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 29, 2012)

Harrass your local saw dealers for goodies, heck, invite em to come out, maybe even bring a demo saw or two.

Bailey's is usually good for some GTG swag if ya ask Grande Dog real nice like.

Still trying to scheme up a way to get out there, but it ain't gonna happen unless work goes from gangbusters to nothing between now and then, and I don't see that happening at this point.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 29, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Harrass your local saw dealers for goodies, heck, invite em to come out, maybe even bring a demo saw or two.
> 
> Bailey's is usually good for some GTG swag if ya ask Grande Dog real nice like.
> 
> Still trying to scheme up a way to get out there, but it ain't gonna happen unless work goes from gangbusters to nothing between now and then, and I don't see that happening at this point.



It'd be awesome to have ya out! So, are we praying that you run out'a work?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> It'd be awesome to have ya out! So, are we praying that you run out'a work?



Works for me. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bump...

Moved it for ya Nate.

Gary


----------



## Rounder (Feb 29, 2012)

To dumb to get my name next to a bullet point but I'll do my best to be there. Things aren't slowing down much. Ways off. Just let me know what's needed when it gets a little closer.
You got my number.
-Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 29, 2012)

If I'm not working at that time and the bank account allows I want to make the trip up. Glacier national park is on my list of places to see so that might work out for a family vacation and cutting.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 29, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Moved it for ya Nate.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary!! You


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 29, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> If I'm not working at that time and the bank account allows I want to make the trip up. Glacier national park is on my list of places to see so that might work out for a family vacation and cutting.



That'd be too cool! But be warned. . . Once you come here, ya probably won't wanna leave.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 29, 2012)

I worked in billings and fished up around fishtail area in 2005. I didn't want to leave then. I liked it out there. Not sure the wife would like the winters there.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 29, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Moved it for ya Nate.
> 
> Gary



You gonna be there?


----------



## Rounder (Feb 29, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> If I'm not working at that time and the bank account allows I want to make the trip up. Glacier national park is on my list of places to see so that might work out for a family vacation and cutting.



GNP is worth the trip alone Mike. Haven't been in a few years, but I'm going to make time for it this year. Going to have a new bamboo fly rod that'll need a bend in it. Cutthroat in Glacier should work well.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 29, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I worked in billings and fished up around fishtail area in 2005. I didn't want to leave then. I liked it out there. Not sure the wife would like the winters there.



This year, winter has been a real puzzycat. . . On the bad ones, just tell her to close her eyes.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 29, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> GNP is worth the trip alone Mike. Haven't been in a few years, but I'm going to make time for it this year. Going to have a new bamboo fly rod that'll need a bend in it. Cutthroat in Glacier should work well.



Ya better be coming by God Sam, and bring mamma too! Or I'ma have'ta drive down there, and there might be an ass-whoopin'! :msp_sneaky:

:yoyo:


----------



## Rounder (Feb 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> This year, winter has been a real puzzycat. . . On the bad ones, just tell her to close her eyes.



I better head North.....Snow up to my tits don't seem like much of a #####cat!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 29, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> I better head North.....Snow up to my tits don't seem like much of a #####cat!



Well, I'm talking in the Valley -- up high there's plenty of tit high snow.


----------



## Rounder (Feb 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, I'm talking in the Valley -- up high there's plenty of tit high snow.



The perfect saw would be one that ran 7 hrs on a tank. Bumping jugs up the hill sucks in snow like what we've got. Shovels suck worse. Looking forward to June.


----------



## slowp (Feb 29, 2012)

If gas prices stay up, I'm driving the 4 banger. I think.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 29, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> GNP is worth the trip alone Mike. Haven't been in a few years, but I'm going to make time for it this year. Going to have a new bamboo fly rod that'll need a bend in it. Cutthroat in Glacier should work well.



Hope you make it Sam. If we're both there I promise I won't preach about how much tougher we had it in the old days.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah GNP is on my list of places to see. I got to see some redwoods last year and I want to go all the way into oregon and sit on randymacs porch and shoot at hippies and drink pbr with him. 

Heard a job in california will be soon. Might be another cross country trip ahead.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 1, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, I'm talking in the Valley -- up high there's plenty of tit high snow.



Out here we don't even have enough snow to qualify as weasel tit high


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 1, 2012)

you guys have some beautiful scenery out there ! I hope you do this again when my daughter is outta school and we can come out that way. 

have a great time and be safe !

-dave


----------



## db456 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am kind of new here, and was hoping to make it to a GTG out west to meet some of the folks. This is right up in my old stompin grounds. I'll be making it. Lived in Seeley Lake, Whitefish and Bozeman. Catching cutthroats on the North Fork was some of the best fishing of my life.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 1, 2012)

db456 said:


> I am kind of new here, and was hoping to make it to a GTG out west to meet some of the folks. This is right up in my old stompin grounds. I'll be making it. Lived in Seeley Lake, Whitefish and Bozeman. Catching cutthroats on the North Fork was some of the best fishing of my life.



Saint Anthony huh, do they let you guys ride snocats on the sand dunes in winter, cause that would be tits


----------



## db456 (Mar 1, 2012)

No snowmobiles, it's part of the elk winter range in this area.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 1, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hope you make it Sam. If we're both there I promise I won't preach about how much tougher we had it in the old days.



I couldn't care less how much tougher you had it Bob....You guys got to cut all the nice timber!


----------



## Rounder (Mar 1, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Ya better be coming by God Sam, and bring mamma too! Or I'ma have'ta drive down there, and there might be an ass-whoopin'! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> :yoyo:



Nate, mentioned it to my wife, and she's all excited, so I guess we'll be there. Just need a spot to plug in the grinder so I'm not to far behind on Monday.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 1, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Nate, mentioned it to my wife, and she's all excited, so I guess we'll be there. Just need a spot to plug in the grinder so I'm not to far behind on Monday.



Bring er on over to uncle Jake's shop :msp_thumbsup:

oh, and if you forget it here that's no biggie, I'd get it back to you sooner.... or later


----------



## Rounder (Mar 1, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Bring er on over to uncle Jake's shop :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> oh, and if you forget it here that's no biggie, I'd get it back to you sooner.... or later



Not seeing that happening Jake......I am forgetfull for sure...........but not that forgetfull, lol.


----------



## JLB-MT (Mar 1, 2012)

For those wanting to see Glacier National Park, I do not want to be a thrower of cold water but Going to the Sun Road will probably not be open to Logan's Pass in early June. They usually do not get it plowed till mid June. 

Also I will be out of town at a wedding that weekend else I would be interested.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 1, 2012)

Bottoms on the West and East side should be open by then, plenty of good stuff to see. Way the wind's been blowing on Logan Pass, their might not be a bit of snow left, lol. 

Sounds like Nate's got a good thing going anyways.....#### the park.


----------



## slowp (Mar 1, 2012)

We got glaciers here, too.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 2, 2012)

I wonder if we can get this thread sticky'ed. You turn your back for one second and it's buried under 2 pages of "I filled my Wildthing with mixed diesel and human pee and now it won't run" and "I wish I could have sex with my 346 XP" threads


----------



## slowp (Mar 2, 2012)

Also, are Chocolate Labs welcome? I can probably leave him at home, but he is a friendly, fairly polite boy.
His tail can be a nuisance. He does sniff, and has been known to howl if I leave him tied up and go out of sight while camping. 

I always give him a bath before going on trips because he sleeps in the trailer.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> Also, are Chocolate Labs welcome? I can probably leave him at home, but he is a friendly, fairly polite boy.
> His tail can be a nuisance. He does sniff, and has been known to howl if I leave him tied up and go out of sight while camping.
> 
> I always give him a bath before going on trips because he sleeps in the trailer.



I certainly don't have a problem with you bringing the Used Dog! I love dogs, and I bet me and him will be buddies real quick like.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 2, 2012)

Lookin' to be a hoot and a holler. Dunno what Ill I'll bring; guess I'll wait a bit 'til some obvious needs show up, then fill 'em.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 2, 2012)

On the sticky thing, won't it bury the thread even worse since they changed how the stickies show?

Anyway, I always get email notifications when someone posts in a thread I'm sub'd to, and if I don't do it that way, I find new posts by hitting "Today's posts" on the upper left hand side (right under the Forum tab). . . And that shows new post no matter what forum they're in.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 2, 2012)

If I make it up, I'll bring this big old furry dude. 

He won't want to return to TX though, he'll just be dead weight on the end of the leash :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Mar 2, 2012)

The Used Dog is part of the central heating system of my trailer.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> The Used Dog is part of the central heating system of my trailer.



What about Grapple? He will be lonely. LOL


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 2, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> If I make it up, I'll bring this big old furry dude.
> 
> He won't want to return to TX though, he'll just be dead weight on the end of the leash :hmm3grin2orange:



holy balls, you can save on gas money and just toss a saddle on him and ride him up to MT


----------



## slowp (Mar 2, 2012)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> What about Grapple? He will be lonely. LOL



Well, since the meter reader and UPS guys don't give Grapple kitty biscuits, he has the right attitude to stay home and be the watch cat. Don't go into the shop!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 2, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> holy balls, you can save on gas money and just toss a saddle on him and ride him up to MT



I better saddle up now, lol.

Once the temp gets over 62 degrees, he heads for the shade and digs a hole to wallow in


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 2, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I better saddle up now, lol.
> 
> Once the temp gets over 62 degrees, he heads for the shade and digs a hole to wallow in



I'll bet, he looks like an orange polar bear, I bet he's pretty jazzed up to hop in a lake during the summer too


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 2, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I'll bet, he looks like an orange polar bear, I bet he's pretty jazzed up to hop in a lake during the summer too



He usually heads into the house during the summers and goes into a dead sleep on the cold tile floor, lol. Like last year, especially the brutal summer of 2011 (101 days of 100 degrees or hotter), he didn't move an inch once he hit the floor and drank all the cats water and ate their food :hmm3grin2orange:

He swims in his sleep though, lol. Must be dreaming of the lake and fellow female canines.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 2, 2012)

Haywire said:


>



That right there is my favorite kind of woodpecker!

There was 6 of'em out at Grizzly Base Camp one spring, they're neat son's-a-guns.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That right there is my favorite kind of woodpecker!
> 
> There was 6 of'em out at Grizzly Base Camp one spring, they're neat son's-a-guns.



I hate those things! I need to post up some pics of the sides of my house and you would see why. Kill em all!


----------



## wendell (Mar 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> On the sticky thing, won't it bury the thread even worse since they changed how the stickies show?
> 
> Anyway, I always get email notifications when someone posts in a thread I'm sub'd to, and if I don't do it that way, I find new posts by hitting "Today's posts" on the upper left hand side (right under the Forum tab). . . And that shows new post no matter what forum they're in.



They automatically sticky GTG threads at 1 month to go. Best way to track your subscribed threads is use your Control Panel (Settings on the top right of the page). They are all right there for you.

Still trying to figure a way to make this work. Biggest problem is we've been trying to take a family vacation for years back to CDA to see our friends there but school's not out until mid-June. Not sure how a trip out by myself would be received.


----------



## slowp (Mar 3, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> I hate those things! I need to post up some pics of the sides of my house and you would see why. Kill em all!



Fake snakes work. I wonder if one of those fake owls would work? On the coast, I hung up an Osprey kite and it made the birds trying to nest on the house go away.


----------



## slowp (Mar 3, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Bears work too:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but my bear chasing dog has been dead for a few years. :msp_sad: She died of old age.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 3, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Bears work too:msp_smile:



John, did you pet him?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 3, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> I hate those things! I need to post up some pics of the sides of my house and you would see why. Kill em all!



They are a pain when they put holes in your house. . . I still like'em though. I shoot at woodpeckers with a BB gun so it just scares'em off and doesn't hurt them when they want to peck on the house.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> They automatically sticky GTG threads at 1 month to go. Best way to track your subscribed threads is use your Control Panel (Settings on the top right of the page). They are all right there for you.
> 
> Still trying to figure a way to make this work. Biggest problem is we've been trying to take a family vacation for years back to CDA to see our friends there but school's not out until mid-June. Not sure how a trip out by myself would be received.



Well, come to find out, our churches spring bible conference is on the 1, 2, & 3 of June too. I'd really like Doug and Kristy to go to this GTG, and they want to go too. . . But they can't with the current schedule.

I'm thinking of delaying the GTG two weekends, but the camp has to be available too, and it's filling up fast.

Who would have issues with June 15, 16, 17??? Assuming I can book the camp for those dates anyway.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 3, 2012)

Man oh man, I would love to make this GTG. Im gonna talk to the little wife about it.....

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, come to find out, our churches spring bible conference is on the 1, 2, & 3 of June too. I'd really like Doug and Kristy to go to this GTG, and they want to go too. . . But they can't with the current schedule.
> 
> I'm thinking of delaying the GTG two weekends, but the camp has to be available too, and it's filling up fast.
> 
> Who would have issues with June 15, 16, 17??? Assuming I can book the camp for those dates anyway.



I wouldn't be able to make it


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 3, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I wouldn't be able to make it



Dang nabbit! What'cha got going that weekend?


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Dang nabbit! What'cha got going that weekend?



Headin outta town for our anniversary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 3, 2012)

Were flexable


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 3, 2012)

Who lives near Helena MT???


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, come to find out, our churches spring bible conference is on the 1, 2, & 3 of June too. I'd really like Doug and Kristy to go to this GTG, and they want to go too. . . But they can't with the current schedule.
> 
> I'm thinking of delaying the GTG two weekends, but the camp has to be available too, and it's filling up fast.
> 
> Who would have issues with June 15, 16, 17??? Assuming I can book the camp for those dates anyway.



Nate...

I'd be much more likely to make those dates than early in June. Won't be able to head out from Virginia until the end of May and have to stop in Billings to see my mother and possibly move her into an assisted living situation. What ever works for most is best.


----------



## slowp (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I can make that. The huckleberries will be older.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 4, 2012)

Same here...the later date might work out better for us.

I couldn't get that bullet point list thing to work but put us down for bringing paper plates, paper towels, disposable utensils, and garbage bags.

I also have a big Bailey's first Aid kit that was at the last GTG. It's never been opened. I like that.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 4, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Who lives near Helena MT???



It's Montana, so we all live "near" Helena. 

For point of reference, you would have to drive about 2 hours (possibly less) from Helena to get to the camp site.

*Edit: Google Maps says 3 hours 19 minutes, 184 miles.*


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 4, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Headin outta town for our anniversary



What are the chances you could talk mamma into a week early or later for your trip?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 4, 2012)

Okay, here's the *"Who's coming, and what'r ya bringing"* list. Place your name next to a bullet point, and list stuff you intend to bring. . . It'll help us keep track, and also give me an idea of any holes I need to fill before the big date.


• *Brian and Janimay* -- Slabs of meat and a huge turkey breast along with the cowboy beans and a raspberry pie or two.

• *Jake* -- A good sized jag of rabbit, costco sized chips, and some flats of pop, also I can't promise but I hope I can bring out some good sized rounds for cuttin.

•*SlowP* -- Two Huckleberry Pies and Assorted Not Quite Good For You Cookies. Neither will be poisoned so no taste testing will be necessary. 

•*(tentative) Bob & Mrs* -- Paper plates, paper towels, disposable utensils, garbage bags, and Bailey's first Aid kit.

•

•

•

•

•

•

•

•


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> What are the chances you could talk mamma into a week early or later for your trip?



Let me see what I can do, this will take all of my not inconsiderable guile and sweet velvety salesmanship :biggrin:


----------



## Rounder (Mar 4, 2012)

Still can't make bullet points work, but I suppose I'll be there one way or another. Like I said before, just let me know what you need me to bring when it gels a little more. I can bring what ever......Food, gas, bar lube.

When ya got a for sure date, let me know. I'll see if I can get the boys from the shop to come along with their hotsaws/bike saws. That'll get some firewood cut quick for those folks.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 4, 2012)

So far the wife is onboard as long as there's a trip to GNP in it for her.:cool2: Hopefully the work/$$$$ will work out for a vacation at that time.


----------



## synness4 (Mar 4, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Who lives near Helena MT???



I live 30 miles away,In helena 4,5 days away is there something you need?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 4, 2012)

synness4 said:


> I live 30 miles away,In helena 4,5 days away is there something you need?



Nope, im in Helena for a couple of days and didnt know if there was any cool loggers to meet up with? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> It's Montana, so we all live "near" Helena.
> 
> For point of reference, you would have to drive about 2 hours (possibly less) from Helena to get to the camp site.
> 
> *Edit: Google Maps says 3 hours 19 minutes, 184 miles.*



Wish I could be there for the charity cut!!


----------



## synness4 (Mar 4, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nope, im in Helena for a couple of days and didnt know if there was any cool loggers to meet up with? :hmm3grin2orange:


check your in box


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 5, 2012)

• Brian and Janimay -- Slabs of meat and a huge turkey breast along with the cowboy beans and a raspberry pie or two.

• Jake -- A good sized jag of rabbit, costco sized chips, and some flats of pop, also I can't promise but I hope I can bring out some good sized rounds for cuttin.

•SlowP -- Two Huckleberry Pies and Assorted Not Quite Good For You Cookies. Neither will be poisoned so no taste testing will be necessary.

•(tentative) Bob & Mrs -- Paper plates, paper towels, disposable utensils, garbage bags, and Bailey's first Aid kit.

•(also tentative) 7oaks and Ms Ginger - We'll figure out something to bring if we can make it to Whitefish on time.

•

•

•

•

•

•

•


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2012)

Bump.

I am waiting for the snow to melt here.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 6, 2012)

We are waiting for it to quit!! Woke up this morning with a couple of inches on the ground. Roads wasn't bad but been snowing down here at work off and on all day.
I am ready for the warm weather!


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 6, 2012)

The last few days have been pretty warm with a strong wind out at our place, uncovering a shocking amount of dog turds and a lawn (bought it in winter with a foot of snow on it) that looks like a miniature map of Vietnam (green with tons of hills and valleys)


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 6, 2012)

So, were exactily is Grizzily base camp?? I have studied many maps but cannot find it. Can you mention a ridge, creek, mtn or peak nearby so I can figure out were its at LOL


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 6, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> So, were exactily is Grizzily base camp?? I have studied many maps but cannot find it. Can you mention a ridge, creek, mtn or peak nearby so I can figure out were its at LOL



echo lake is pretty close,

Also spelling it Grizzly might help :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2012)

Do we have a definite date set?


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2012)

After the snow dripped off the shop roof, I attached The Wing to The Tomato and took it for a test drive.
The hitch is higher on the Tomato, but I noticed no difference on the highway or anywhere else. The heater made a quick pass through whilst I was taking the photo. I apologize for the lighting. 





View attachment 227618


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 6, 2012)

slowp said:


> After the snow dripped off the shop roof, I attached The Wing to The Tomato and took it for a test drive.
> The hitch is higher on the Tomato, but I noticed no difference on the highway or anywhere else. The heater made a quick pass through whilst I was taking the photo. I apologize for the lighting.
> 
> 
> ...



How did you get the photo manager to work Ive been gettin a blnk window for the past few days. I like the tomato


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2012)

Being such a computer geek (not) I moved it right from my personal computer files. The "Manage Attachments" must have changed managers. It does not work. So, I clicked on the little photo icon right up there next to the movie film icon. It brings up the question. Then you do a browse (I think) and then choose your picture off you computer files. 

The next part is the old edit method. Since the photo doesn't show, I opened it after posting, did a copy of the URL? and then hit edit, clicked on the same icon but then switched to the other one and pasted in the address, then OK. 

Confused? I sure am. 






View attachment 227652


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Do we have a definite date set?



Still waiting to hear back on the later dates Bob. . . Hoping to hear back soon.

Been a devilishly busy week for me -- built DNRC Type 6 stuff all week, then I have a truss set Saturday. . . Haven't had too much time to be on here.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 227747
Testing my uploading ability with a pic from a previous GTG







Thanks Patty


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Still waiting to hear back on the later dates Bob. . . Hoping to hear back soon.
> 
> Been a devilishly busy week for me -- built DNRC Type 6 stuff all week, then I have a truss set Saturday. . . Haven't had too much time to be on here.



No problem.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 9, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Wicked nice today. 60 degrees, sunny. Busted the bike out this evening for a quick rip around the hood. Not to shabby for March 9!



#### Yeah, today was tits, sunny as hell, got off work at noon, and one of my rabbits had a litter of kits and they all survived, also I'm kindof lit, it's Uncle Jake Bachelor Weekend, momma's away at a Scrapbooking deal


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 10, 2012)

Got a new member up your direction - Kelly Tramer from Polson. I sent him a link to this thread. He (she?) has only made two posts so far, but maybe he'll get caught up in the excitement and show up.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't been on here much, just enough time to like a few posts. Spent all last week building DNRC stuff for wildland engines -- and spent 10 hours yesterday setting trusses on a 40' X 50' pole building.

Headed out now to go work on it some more. Old uncle Nate ain't used to carpentry, I'm super sore today! :msp_thumbdn:

No word on the later dates -- we still have plenty of time yet, and I hate to bug them about it.

Also, have some updates on the Court family, I will post that tonight when I get home.

Hope everyone is having a good "spring forward" today, it's kicking my butt.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 11, 2012)

Good deal Nate and all my Montana brothers! Wish I lived closer I would be there for sure. Hope you get a break soon to take a break Nate. From the sounds you haven't had one.


----------



## slowp (Mar 11, 2012)

If you get our weather, get ready for snow. It has been doing so off and on, but not sticking yet.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 11, 2012)

Snow just stopped here it turned the ground white but thats all


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok Montana here it comes its snowing againThis is past 15 minutes and its a pic of our new to us Leer canopy we picked up for 350 bucks yesterday. Gives us a way to enclose our stuff on our trip.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 11, 2012)

Still waiting for the phone call that says Spring break-up is here. Send all the wet weather you can. I gotta get some time to get some big yellow saws running for the GTG.......along with about a million other little things.


----------



## paccity (Mar 11, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Ok Montana here it comes its snowing againThis is past 15 minutes and its a pic of our new to us Leer canopy we picked up for 350 bucks yesterday. Gives us a way to enclose our stuff on our trip.



nice topper. have one my self.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2012)

paccity said:


> nice topper. have one my self.



Same here.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I haven't been on here much, just enough time to like a few posts. Spent all last week building DNRC stuff for wildland engines -- and spent 10 hours yesterday setting trusses on a 40' X 50' pole building.
> 
> Headed out now to go work on it some more. Old uncle Nate ain't used to carpentry, I'm super sore today! :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> ...



You workin for the man now huh? :msp_tongue:
I'm assuming that you've already made copies of every key you could get your mittens on (otherwise I'd say you're slippin and it's not that I'd be mad, just disappointed) :hmm3grin2orange:

Oh hey, I think I weaseled my way into the later retreat date


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2012)

Now, don't you Warshington folks be dragging none of that white stuff over with you, we're trying to get rid of ours. :msp_tongue:

Here's the update on the Court family.

They had another blow, but this time it was financial. I'm not privy to the exact details, but they lost around $400.00 a month income, and can't afford the place where they are. They are currently looking for a cheaper place to live.

So, it won't do much good to deliver two cords of wood to them, as there is a strong possibility that the wood would be abandoned in the move.

I have record of everyone who donated for wood, so if you want, I can PP it back to you. The other option would be to buy the cord wood, and store it for this next winter. The Court's may end up in a place with a wood stove, but even if they don't, I'm sure there will be another family that could use the wood.

Let me know what you want me to do in PM or here.

Also, the doctors are saying Doug (the dad) is cancer free. He went in a few weeks ago to schedule chemo, and they told him there was no sign of cancer. He's not convinced that the Dr's are correct, so they're not throwing a big party quite yet. If the Dr's are right, it would be a wonderful thing for this family! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> You workin for the man now huh? :msp_tongue:
> I'm assuming that you've already made copies of every key you could get your mittens on (otherwise I'd say you're slippin and it's not that I'd be mad, just disappointed) :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Oh hey, I think I weaseled my way into the later retreat date



Awesome! Now I just have to find out if we can get the camp for those dates. :msp_unsure:

I sure hope so, it sounds like they work better for the majority who want to come.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I have record of everyone who donated for wood, so if you want, I can PP it back to you. The other option would be to buy the cord wood, and store it for this next winter. The Court's may end up in a place with a wood stove, but even if they don't, I'm sure there will be another family that could use the wood.
> 
> Let me know what you want me to do in PM or here.



Hang on to mine and apply it to whatever situation you see fit. I'll leave that up to you. And thanks for the update.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 12, 2012)

Ditto for me
mine is a donation to help them if it can offset other costs for them apply it as you see fit


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 12, 2012)

If they need it to rent a u haul to move then that's fine with me.


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2012)

Use it for gtg supplies, or moving please.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello fellas, just dropped in for that, and heading to the MTNgal thread, so repe'd my way out! See ya in a bit!


----------



## DSS (Mar 12, 2012)

mntaingal23 said:


> we are waiting for it to quit!! Woke up this morning with a couple of inches on the ground. Roads wasn't bad but been snowing down here at work off and on all day.
> I am ready for the warm weather!



repped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 17, 2012)

Where did you take those John? Polson?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Nate, pretty close. It's Little Bitterroot Road, between Hot Springs and Ronan. The wife and I were just out cruising the back roads.



I was going to say Hog Heaven area for the road pic, but the river pic didn't fit, and seemed like it was further south. But I guess the LB does look like that here and there.

Used to be real good Brooky fishing, not sure these days.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay, finally heard back on the later camp dates, and they're not available. :msp_thumbdn:

So, we can keep June 1, 2, and 3. . . Or move the GTG location entirely.

Wish I could secure those dates, but the camp fills up quick with Scout stuff from June through August.

What are y'all thinking? Should I keep the original dates, or start looking for a secondary location for the weekend of the 15th?

There is a the Bend Guard Station. . . We've used it before for church stuff, but it's far more remote than the Grizzly Base Camp. You can drive to it and all, but it's further out from any conveniences. It would also cost money to rent, not a great amount mind you, but cost the same. The Station is 50 miles West of Kalispell, and 12 miles off of Hwy-2.



> Five people costs $45.00. It costs $8 more per person over 5 persons, up to a maximum of 16. The Bend Guard Station is eligible for listing in the National Register of Historic Places. The old log ranger's cabin was built in 1911, and the newer bunkhouse/cookhouse building, which is available for rental, was built in 1927 and modernized in 1983.
> The rental building has four bedrooms, with total bunk bed space for sixteen in the basement. The upstairs has two bathrooms with showers and two kitchens with a combined sitting and dining area. Basic dishes and cooking implements are available.
> 
> Has hot showers, electric heat and fully furnished kitchen.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 19, 2012)

Wherever it is, there must be trees to fall


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 19, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Wherever it is, there must be trees to fall



That might be a tuff egg to crack, I'm pretty sure the scouts would be super pissed if they came in after we left and they had tree missing 

My vote's for the Grizzer Camp on the 1-3


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> That might be a tuff egg to crack, I'm pretty sure the scouts would be super pissed if they came in after we left and they had tree missing
> 
> My vote's for the Grizzer Camp on the 1-3



There will be trees marked to take at the Grizz Camp. We'd have to hunt and peck out at Bend.

Jameson, I was on the other line when ya called. . . Give'r another shot if'n ya want.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 19, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> There will be trees marked to take at the Grizz Camp. We'd have to hunt and peck out at Bend.
> 
> Jameson, I was on the other line when ya called. . . Give'r another shot if'n ya want.



Whoa, nice, how'd you swing that?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Whoa, nice, how'd you swing that?



There are a few trees he wants gone, and some dead standing as well.


----------



## slowp (Mar 19, 2012)

Either works but the Guard Station has a limit and I will bet you get more folks than it lists.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Find out what color tape/paint he's marking them with and we can add a few.:msp_wink:



Ssshhhhhh! The retired Forester might hear you. Too many years of checking us for over-the-lines and add-ons might kick her into high gear and get us all a lecture.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 19, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Ssshhhhhh! The retired Forester might hear you. Too many years of checking us for over-the-lines and add-ons might kick her into high gear and get us all a lecture.



Be sure to crunch on the not good for you cookies really loud when she lectures :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 19, 2012)

Line mark? _What_ line mark? Besides, I'm color blind. Sometimes. And the sun was in my eyes, too.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 19, 2012)

So, I'll wait to hear from a few more, but it sounds like full sail ahead for Grizz Base on June 1, 2, & 3?


----------



## schmuck.k (Mar 20, 2012)

i hopefully can make it if work will let me get time off. the 1,2,&3 will be best for me.


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Be sure to crunch on the not good for you cookies really loud when she lectures :hmm3grin2orange:



If I could make them there, there might be no crunch. But it takes a while to figure out a new to me oven.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to the camp to mark trees (in the next two weeks?) and I'll make some video. . . I'll video the kitchen and building as well.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'm going to the camp to mark trees (in the next two weeks?) and I'll make some video. . . I'll video the kitchen and building as well.



if you go on the weekend or friday afternoon call a brother up


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'm going to the camp to mark trees (in the next two weeks?) and I'll make some video. . . I'll video the kitchen and building as well.



Mark me a Larch. Big'n.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 20, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Mark me a Larch. Big'n.



We aint markin you ####, you can tackle the willow patch with my 009 if you want :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 20, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> We aint markin you ####, you can tackle the willow patch with my 009 if you want :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I spent 4 years running a 009L as a groundskeeper. No thank you and never again


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 20, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I spent 4 years running a 009L as a groundskeeper. No thank you and never again



they're not all bad, you _can_ run em one handed whilst holding a beer and cigarette in the other hand, so they do have some redeeming qualities


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2012)

Since you are a montaaaaaaanian, I thought you said bear and cigarette in one hand.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> Since you are a montaaaaaaanian, I thought you said bear and cigarette in one hand.



Hell Patti, who do you think I'm fighting off with the chainsaw while smoking and drinking at the same time :msp_tongue:


----------



## Rounder (Mar 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> So, I'll wait to hear from a few more, but it sounds like full sail ahead for Grizz Base on June 1, 2, & 3?



That ought to work Nate.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 20, 2012)

Rounder said:


> That ought to work Nate.



Sportin a new handle eh?


----------



## Rounder (Mar 20, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Sportin a new handle eh?



Boss was #####ing about heli-cutter rounders the other day......been thinking about going back to my old rounder ways lately......Check out the movie "Rounders"


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 20, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Check out the movie "Rounders"



Great flick!


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2012)

I think we have a salsa contest in the works. :bowl:


----------



## Rounder (Apr 1, 2012)

slowp said:


> I think we have a salsa contest in the works. :bowl:



No fair, my stuff will barely be poking it's head out of the ground by then.....our growing season sucks......already ate all of last year's


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you think I will have ripe tomatoes by then? Nope. IF they bloom and set, I might get 3 pink colored ones by October. 

I have another source. It's sekrit.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> Do you think I will have ripe tomatoes by then? Nope. IF they bloom and set, I might get 3 pink colored ones by October.
> 
> I have another source. It's sekrit.



I am thinking of buying one of those plastic green houses just so we can get tomatoes to turn red before it freezes again! Lol! Last year the deer didn't even eat the tomatoes. They did bite them off and then spit them out.


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2012)

I call them $5 tomatos. By the time I add up what I spent, that's about what the per tomato cost runs. I tried the Topsy Turvy thingies last year. I'll use them again because I have them. No miracles occurred and very few pinkish tomatos. They ripened in the window.

I'm killing deformed Alders today. I needed to try out the new Candy Store saw jeans. I like 'em. Chaps are the culprit for getting a sorish back. 

Back to Montana, I need to design a label for my _Old Riggin' Pants Salsa_. :biggrin:


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't help with label, but the names a winner! Of course the next thing that popped into my head was "Hickory Shirt Bar B Q Sauce"


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2012)

I opened up a jar of the last batch. Mmmmmm and it has a bit of a kick to it. No pain though.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 8, 2012)

This should go in the whining thread, but I haven't been getting email notifications for AS; when I do get them, they're already 2 days old. :msp_angry:

I'll update this thread hopefully this week, have to corner the camp director to go out and mark some stuff and take some video/pics. . . This week is supposed to be some awesome weather.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> This should go in the whining thread, but I haven't been getting email notifications for AS; when I do get them, they're already 2 days old. :msp_angry:
> 
> I'll update this thread hopefully this week, have to corner the camp director to go out and mark some stuff and take some video/pics. . . This week is supposed to be some awesome weather.



Mark me a larch; big'n.

If I don't make it up there, I'll nominate some damn fool to cut it for me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Apr 8, 2012)

You can have every last one of those gummy ring shook bastards JC umpkin2:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 9, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Mark me a larch; big'n.
> 
> If I don't make it up there, I'll nominate some damn fool to cut it for me :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, I'll see what I can do, but the camp is mostly DF.

You might be up here get'n broke in on your new falling job by then anyway, and you'll already be chit full of tip'n trees.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, I'll see what I can do, but the camp is mostly DF.
> 
> You might be up here get'n broke in on your new falling job by then anyway, and you'll already be chit full of tip'n trees.




:msp_biggrin: Yup...he might not be so eager to _get_ to fall a tree after a few weeks of _having_ to fall trees. Gotta admire that youthful enthusiasm, though.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 9, 2012)

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: Yup...he might not be so eager to _get_ to fall a tree after a few weeks of _having_ to fall trees. Gotta admire that youthful enthusiasm, though.



That's why I'm a sportfaller :msp_biggrin:

You can fall as many trees as you want but you get to takes weeks off at a time and smoke cigarettes whenever you want and take videos of all of the ones that went right and not say a damn thing about all of em that went 90 degrees off or yardsaled


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well, I'll see what I can do, but the camp is mostly DF.
> 
> You might be up here get'n broke in on your new falling job by then anyway, and you'll already be chit full of tip'n trees.



Nate I wish this GTG wasn't so far off (or I was rich with lots of time.) I would love to set and have a beer with you.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 9, 2012)

I tell ya, that Bob has some of that wisdom stuff you always hear about.

The difference between "have to" and "want to" are night and day.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 9, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nate I with this GTG wasn't so far off (or I was rich with lots of time.) I would love to set and have a beer with you.



Me too brother! Ya need to find a way to make the trip pay. . . You could go back home with a load of Doug Fir. Hell, that'd be the rarest cord wood you could find back home, and sell it for $500.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I tell ya, that Bob has some of that wisdom stuff you always hear about.
> 
> The difference between "have to" and "want to" are night and day.



I haven't tripped anything in 2 weeks.....and it feels damn good!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, come throw in with your pick, or share one of your own! http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/198141.htm


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot to post this earlier today. The camp board wants 'their' forester to mark trees -- which may lead to being a good thing!

I'm hoping for a few greenies and I guess we get all deadwood, down or standing. I'm still going out to camp myself though so y'all can see it before ya get here.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Snags are definitely a different ballgame than green trees. Pics are good. I'm in either way.


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2012)

I should be licensed to buck--again--by then. I dug up an old growth sized choker. I can barely lift it. Do we need it?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> I should be licensed to buck--again--by then. I dug up an old growth sized choker. I can barely lift it. Do we need it?



Sure, bring it. We can have a choker setting race.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> I should be licensed to buck--again--by then. I dug up an old growth sized choker. I can barely lift it. Do we need it?



Sounds heavy! You might get 3 miles per gallon less dragging it over.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Sure, bring it. We can have a choker setting race.



You gotta spot me about 10 seconds and I get to wear calks and you go barefoot :wink2:


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 10, 2012)

Haywire said:


> At least let him wear some two toe ninja shoes or something!
> 
> Don't get much nicer out than this eh? Been hauling fir blocks up the hill all day, feels like summer:msp_thumbup:



Nice, I'm stuck in a damn office, I gotta take some time off and go out and cut some ####

Yeah, OK Bob, You get to wear the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle shoes, but that's it dammit!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope, you guys got it all wrong. Running with a choker isn't the best thing 'cause I have to carry the whole choker. If I drag one end it'll sure as hell hang up on something....rootwad, stob, popsicle stick, something. It never fails.

I had in mind me _judging_ the choker setting contest...not participating in it.

Unless there's a seniors division...maybe RandyMac, Slowp, and I could compete. No, no, never mind, bad idea. It would piss Randy and and I off if we got beat by a girl. And we probably would. We could call it the choker setting _hobble and limp_ instead of a race.


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll teach The Used Dog to pull the choker. Like I said, it is a western WA. old growth sized one. I guess I could bring it so the youngsters can see how lucky they are not to have to work with it. There's a longer one hanging on the well house, but it takes some creative moves for me to lift it on and off the well house.

Maybe I'll find a yarder buried here under the ferns next.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Nope, you guys got it all wrong. Running with a choker isn't the best thing 'cause I have to carry the whole choker. If I drag one end it'll sure as hell hang up on something....rootwad, stob, popsicle stick, something. It never fails.
> 
> I had in mind me _judging_ the choker setting contest...not participating in it.
> 
> Unless there's a seniors division...maybe RandyMac, Slowp, and I could compete. No, no, never mind, bad idea. It would piss Randy and and I off if we got beat by a girl. And we probably would. We could call it the choker setting _hobble and limp_ instead of a race.



Aw now Bob, don't be skeered of a fat kid that has the grace and balance of the village drunkard


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2012)

Y'all making me really sad. :msp_sad:

Well, except for that choker racing ####. I'm way too old and fat for that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> Y'all making me really sad. :msp_sad:
> 
> Well, except for that choker racing ####. I'm way too old and fat for that. :hmm3grin2orange:



So what? Ask for a handicap, like golfers do,


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 17, 2012)

Bumpin it up, this was getting buried

Is everybody ready or what??


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Bumpin it up, this was getting buried
> 
> Is everybody ready or what??



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 17, 2012)

Aye Mang, you were saying that you can weld Magnesium right?
My 660's case side dawg holes are effed


----------



## paccity (Apr 17, 2012)

i'm workin on it. right now it's 60/40 ya. so far.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Jenny says she'll bake cookies, brownies, cupcakes...whatever people like.



Tell her to hedge her bets and make 4 dozen of everything. :drool:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Aye Mang, you were saying that you can weld Magnesium right?
> My 660's case side dawg holes are effed



I can, but I have to order the mag filler from eBay. . . I don't have any here.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I can, but I have to order the mag filler from eBay. . . I don't have any here.



I'm on the phone with NORCO right now, would be sweet if they had some, what rod would a guy use, Norco has A34 in stock
(edit: no they don't, got my hopes up and everything)


----------



## slowp (Apr 17, 2012)

The Wing still has no leaks. It is out of the shop and in parked in the outdoors.


----------



## Stihl Wielder (Apr 17, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Hell that ain't nothing. Here's the trip I'm making to get to this GTG!!! Really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pick me up in Pittsburg, I may come out there with ya! I have long dreamt to go to the Montana mountains......and it's for a good cause, to boot!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I'm on the phone with NORCO right now, would be sweet if they had some, what rod would a guy use, Norco has A34 in stock
> (edit: no they don't, got my hopes up and everything)



If Norco won't get you small quantity, you can call American Welding and Gas in Missoula. If you can't get small quantity, expect to pay $60.00 a pound X 3 pounds.

You can always drop the coin and save some for yourself, and list the rest here or on eBay. You might also start a thread and see if a few guys want to go in shares on some and it'll lessen the cost greatly.

Here's two choices.

Magnesium 261 | The Harris Products Group

Magnesium 292 | The Harris Products Group

3/32" is a good filler size for saw stuff.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2012)

Stihl Weilder said:


> You pick me up in Pittsburg, I may come out there with ya! I have long dreamt to go to the Montana mountains......and it's for a good cause, to boot!



One little problem, you'd be stuck here until late fall when he goes back to WV. :msp_scared:


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> If Norco won't get you small quantity, you can call American Welding and Gas in Missoula. If you can't get small quantity, expect to pay $60.00 a pound X 3 pounds.
> 
> You can always drop the coin and save some for yourself, and list the rest here or on eBay. You might also start a thread and see if a few guys want to go in shares on some and it'll lessen the cost greatly.
> 
> ...



Norco said they could order the A34 by the lb so I might go that route


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this why they call it grizzly base camp? :hell_boy:


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 17, 2012)

From the camp's website...



> The property is also a Registered Tree Farm, with Douglas Fir, Western Tamarack (Larch), Lodgepole Pine, Ponderosa Pine and other less dominant species. The camp’s forest is managed by members of the Society of American Foresters. They are experienced professional foresters with decades of private industry and US Forest Service forest management experience. We also have a professional hydrologist on our camp committee.



Good to see that, especially the Tree Farm deal.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 17, 2012)

Them aint the bears you gotta be worried about :msp_w00t:

just don't get stuck in the Spoonman Suite with Nate and John :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Them aint the bears you gotta be worried about :msp_w00t:
> 
> just don't get stuck in the Spoonman Suite with Nate and John :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



:hmm3grin2orange:

It's only funny because it's true! :welcome:


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 17, 2012)

My bear story. First encounter ever.

I was on a backpacking trip for two weeks in northern New Mexico, near Cimarron in the Sangre de Cristo mountain range. The famous Philmont Scout Ranch! (Insert a plug for them, if you got kids in scouts, send 'em there, they won't forget it!)

Anyhow, so we were camped for the night in Crooked Creek Camp (a staffed backcountry camp) and it was at 9,400' elevation slotted into a steep narrow valley. It got dark early there and it got damn dark. Moonless night, too.

So my pops is snoring away loudly and just as I doze off I hear Derek in the next tent over, in a half-scared yell, calling out my name. 

I respond, "what?"
"There's a bear!"
"A what?' Dad starts to wake up.
"There's a damn bear!"
"Dad, wake up there's a bear!"

As soon as Dad sits up, I hear the dude from two tents town mutter, "somebody say something? I gotta pee."

The whole crew erupts in beer-hall-loud talking about the damn bear, pee boy obviously holds it tight, and I hear a thump, and a huff next to my pillow.
Another thump and more huffing.
Those thumps would smush the floor of the tent slightly, he was that close.

I freeze and turn white as a sheet 

Hey, they didn't have a bear stomping next to their ear! :hmm3grin2orange:

Thankfully, bear wasn't interested in us Texas folks that night


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Bob O!!!!*

This would be cool!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> This would be cool!!!!



It would. I'm not sure yet if I can go but I'd really like to. I bid a couple of contracts and bid them high, half hoping I wouldn't get either one and I could just goof off all summer doing my little semi retirement jobs. I got _both_ contracts. :bang:


----------



## slowp (Apr 18, 2012)

Hop on a train or plane. They both go there, I think? Maybe planes only go to Missoula. The airport in Missoula is nice and small.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 18, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hop on a train or plane. They both go there, I think? Maybe planes only go to Missoula. The airport in Missoula is nice and small.



Nah, planes come into Kalispell, trains come into Whitefish (I can pick folks up)


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 18, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Nah, planes come into Kalispell, trains come into Whitefish (I can pick folks up)



Yup, fly into FCA!


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 18, 2012)

*Wish I could*



Stihl Weilder said:


> You pick me up in Pittsburg, I may come out there with ya! I have long dreamt to go to the Montana mountains......and it's for a good cause, to boot!



Would if I could Scott but looks like we'll be taking the low road this year - thru Denver. 
Might not even make it in time for the GTG. Wish it was a bit later in the month.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 19, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Yes, I'm aware of it. It is terminal, but death can be postponed by repeated visits to the mountains, and some victims have gained relief by buying up lots of calendars with pics of mountains on them.
> 
> Pity I can't be there, now that SlowP said she is going. I'd love to go and meet her, and maybe she and I could have a boxing match (but I wouldn't be placing any bets on myself!)  * If nothing else we could have a good rousing argument about politics and religion.* :biggrin::msp_thumbup:



Trust me,,, you'd lose!!!!!


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 19, 2012)

Screw that, I'm proposing that we make the GTG "bar rules", that is, no politics and no religion


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2012)

I dunno. I have a controversial bumper sticker on both pickups. It is nicer than the one I used to have. 


View attachment 234416


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> I dunno. I have a controversial bumper sticker on both pickups. It is nicer than the one I used to have.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234416



Where would I find one?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Screw that, I'm proposing that we make the GTG "bar rules", that is, no politics and no religion



Yes!


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> hacky sack



So, does my admittance to playing hacky sack as a fish in high school earn me a ban from the GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 19, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Would if I could Scott but looks like we'll be taking the low road this year - thru Denver.
> Might not even make it in time for the GTG. Wish it was a bit later in the month.



I tried to get a later date Carl. . . Fate would have none of it.  Hope you and the wife can make it still though!! 



RiverRat2 said:


> Trust me,,, you'd lose!!!!!








bigskyjake said:


> Screw that, I'm proposing that we make the GTG "bar rules", that is, no politics and no religion



It's a noble goal young squire. . . But either one of those is an inevitability in conversation. Folks just need to respect each other, and allow courtesy to override pride and opinion.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 19, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> So, does my admittance to playing hacky sack as a fish in high school earn me a ban from the GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:



Heck no! We permanently killed a circle of grass at the high school from three years of foot bagging.

Many years later we asked the grounds keeper about it, and he said, "That was you guys?". 

He says, "I tried fertilizer, seed, love, witchcraft. . . Nothing worked!!". . . "I finally had to cut it out and lay sod."


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 19, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Aye Mang, you were saying that you can weld Magnesium right?
> My 660's case side dawg holes are effed



Sounds like you need me to bring my Time Sert kit?


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 19, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Sounds like you need me to bring my Time Sert kit?



Yes sir!
I'd certainly throw in a couple splashes of brown likker on that, Off Campus of course


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 19, 2012)

Of course!


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 19, 2012)

*Fast driving*

Nate...

I'm sure gunna drive fast as I can cause I'd sure like to meet you all. Time will tell.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 19, 2012)

One of these days, I'm gonna make it to one of these up there.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 19, 2012)

Still scratchin' my head over which saws to bring. Ah, well, a little of everything big, I guess. Best get these old Homeys running.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 21, 2012)

Well fellas I ain't gonna make it. Money is just too tight, can't even fart between two pennies, lol. 

Maybe next year!

Oh, and I nominate Haywire John as the cutter of my Larch - The Big'n. Pics and videos must be provided of such an event


----------



## Rounder (Apr 21, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Nice sticker!
> 
> I'm thinking of having one made up that says " Everytime you tip a tree, a hippie drops his hacky sack"
> 
> ...


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Well fellas I ain't gonna make it. Money is just too tight, can't even fart between two pennies, lol.
> 
> Maybe next year!
> 
> Oh, and I nominate Haywire John as the cutter of my Larch - The Big'n. Pics and videos must be provided of such an event



Am I not gonna call on that job the first of May for ya then?? :msp_confused:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Well fellas I ain't gonna make it. Money is just too tight, can't even fart between two pennies, lol.



I know how it is riding out a bad year. One year things were so bleak I joined the damned Navy to dig myself out!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 21, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I know how it is riding out a bad year. One year things were so bleak I joined the damned Navy to dig myself out!



Didn't that just make it worse?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, BUT IT FELT SO GOOD WHEN I STOPPED.

(old joke but I had to go there)


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Am I not gonna call on that job the first of May for ya then?? :msp_confused:



Gonna have to say no on the call, pard. 

Can't afford to get up there, much less buy any decent corks. 

Gonna try and find something in town and save money for next season.

Would much rather work on a ranch, but this damn drought has put a damper on that, too. Such are the times.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Well fellas I ain't gonna make it. Money is just too tight, can't even fart between two pennies, lol.
> 
> Maybe next year!
> 
> Oh, and I nominate Haywire John as the cutter of my Larch - The Big'n. Pics and videos must be provided of such an event



Damn mang, I'm sorry to hear that, was really looking forward to hanging out


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Gonna have to say no on the call, pard.
> 
> *Can't afford to get up there, much less buy any decent corks. *
> 
> ...



what size of hooves are you stompin around on?
if'n you got some big clodhoppers then your old Uncle Jake might just have a pair of calks for ya


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 22, 2012)

I just saw this thread, would really like to make it, but it would be a slim chance. It would be really good to meet some of you in the flesh and maybe get to see some I've met already again. Money should be ok, unlike years past, we've just finished some decent work and have some really nice stuff lined up. That'll be the problem though, we'll be in the thick of a big job. I should probably come to get away from the hired help for a few days.




Mr. HE


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 22, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Gonna have to say no on the call, pard.
> 
> Can't afford to get up there, much less buy any decent corks.
> 
> ...



I find this unacceptable. :msp_sneaky:


I'mah gonna have to come up with something. . . Specially if I can get you on with them! I've worked for two damn years to find you work!


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I find this unacceptable. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> I'mah gonna have to come up with something. . . Specially if I can get you on with them! I've worked for two damn years to find you work!





Well I did hire you on a volunteer basis. You are hereby granted 2 months of vacation time lol


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 22, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Well I did hire you on a volunteer basis. You are hereby granted 2 months of vacation time lol



Nope, I'm like the Borg. . . You will be assimilated! 

I'm still gonna call Josh back BY GOD! And if they'll take ya, we're getting you up here hell or high water!


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Nope, I'm like the Borg. . . You will be assimilated!
> 
> I'm still gonna call Josh back BY GOD! And if they'll take ya, we're getting you up here hell or high water!



Settle down Big Sky Cyborg :hmm3grin2orange:

Like I told the Jakester the other night, I gotta get them teeth pulled. Like a true guy, been putting it off too long. Now I'm paying with lots o' pain. 

And then there's nasal surgery. I'm damn sure not gonna put that off for a summer haha. 

I gotta get this done ASAP unfortunately, it'll interfere with my out of state work availability. Summers are short.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 22, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Settle down Big Sky Cyborg lol.
> 
> Like I told the Jakester the other night, I gotta get them teeth pulled. Like a true guy, been putting it off too long. Now I'm paying with lots o' pain.
> 
> ...



Well poo. . . Can't say I didn't try! 

You can ask Cody about nasal surgery, he just got another one. :msp_sad:

Well, I reckon I might still call Josh still and maybe part-time saw? Depends on how much he needs me to do? I ain't looking to burn up my entire summer on the saw, I got other irons in the fire.


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2012)

I just returned from a thing, and they used duck tape for name tags. 

Also, if you forget to remove the duck tape from your fleece sweater and throw it in the washer, nothing bad happens. I just did that. 

What color do you want? Teal? Yellow? Pink? :msp_smile:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 23, 2012)

slowp said:


> I just returned from a thing, and they used duck tape for name tags.
> 
> Also, if you forget to remove the duck tape from your fleece sweater and throw it in the washer, nothing bad happens. I just did that.
> 
> What color do you want? Teal? Yellow? Pink? :msp_smile:



LOL!!

Your redneck street cred just went up 10 points! hahaha

Duct tape name tags is a good idea!


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 23, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Your redneck street cred just went up 10 points! hahaha
> 
> Duct tape name tags is a good idea!



LOL

Can I be "Jeffy" or " Turbo Jake 2025"


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 23, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> LOL
> 
> Can I be "Jeffy" or " Turbo Jake 2025"



NOPE! Yours is gonna say "Paw Paw".


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 23, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> NOPE! Yours is gonna say "Paw Paw".



that works too, wisht to hell that we were gonna have one that said "Crumpler"


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2012)

I still have it on my hard hat. They had a color code. Teal was for instructors, red for volunteers and we students got plain old grey or silver. I really liked the teal. Sigh...

I don't think I've run any through the dryer, yet. Well, I've cooled off. Time to go back out. It is 76 degrees in the shade right now. A scorcher for us mole people!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 23, 2012)

slowp said:


> I still have it on my hard hat. They had a color code. Teal was for instructors, red for volunteers and we students got plain old grey or silver. I really liked the teal. Sigh...
> 
> I don't think I've run any through the dryer, yet. Well, I've cooled off. Time to go back out. It is 76 degrees in the shade right now. A scorcher for us mole people!



It'll be 80° or better by the end of the day here. . . Then a cool down to seasonal temps.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 23, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> that works too, wisht to hell that we were gonna have one that said "Crumpler"



Can't say I didn't try (Hear that Crumpler! ). . . I was fix'n to have a fundy to get his hide up here. Sounds like he needs to fix some teeth and his breather nozzle though.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 23, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Can't say I didn't try (Hear that Crumpler! ). . . I was fix'n to have a fundy to get his hide up here. Sounds like he needs to fix some teeth and his breather nozzle though.



for sure, a guys gotta take care of his choppers or they can put you out of business for a long time


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

BUMP
they're starting to look really tasty
these are from their 5 week weigh-in, they'll be ready for the freezer by next Sat/Sun (9 wks. old and about 5 lbs.) and the batch from my other Giant Chinchilla/ New Zealand doe will be ready just in time for the GTG


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 26, 2012)

Canned rabbit.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jameson, I'm sure your 66 cans are here. . . Haven't been to the PO in a couple days. Do you need them back ASAP?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Jameson, I'm sure your 66 cans are here. . . Haven't been to the PO in a couple days. Do you need them back ASAP?



Naw just making sure they got there and making sure no rabbit parts show up in them on the return trip to TX :hmm3grin2orange:

I can wait a week or two.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Naw just making sure they got there and making sure no rabbit parts show up in them on the return trip to TX :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I can wait a week or two.



No lucky rabbit feet in them then?


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Naw just making sure they got there and making sure no rabbit parts show up in them on the return trip to TX :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I can wait a week or two.



what about some ears, or masks? you do fly tying?


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> No lucky rabbit feet in them then?



what's luckier than 1 lucky rabbit's foot?
how about the sweet tribal necklace I'ma make Jameson out of 32 of em. Jameson, you'll be the most popular, luckiest, free money finding-est, getting laid-est guy on campus


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> what's luckier than 1 lucky rabbit's foot?
> how about the sweet tribal necklace I'ma make Jameson out of 32 of em. Jameson, you'll be the most popular, luckiest, free money finding-est, getting laid-est guy on campus


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

Jameson will look like the Mr. T of animal related jewelry, I'll string them on a super comfortable- all day wearable 14 ga. galvanized fencing wire :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cody, I see you lurk'n. . . You gonna put that carb offer in the swap thread?


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Cody, I see you lurk'n. . . You gonna put that carb offer in the swap thread?



LOL! #### that! Too much bs to deal with...It took me all of 5 minutes to find a brand new one on ebay


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

wow, I'm guessing that guy is kind of a tire kicker, himms and hawws and doesn't do #### 

Oh Hey, John and Nate, did you guys see the Mountain trader ad for the "MS 391 w/ Rollomatic Engine"


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> wow, I'm guessing that guy is kind of a tire kicker, himms and hawws and doesn't do ####
> 
> Oh Hey, John and Nate, did you guys see the Mountain trader ad for the "MS 391 w/ Rollomatic Engine"



I sure didn't, but that's fuuuunnny!


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Is that anything like that old Datsun Rotary design



Ze Wankel?


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I think Sachs-Dolmar had a wankel saw?



Yeah, there was a thread on it floating around here last week I think?


----------



## Rounder (Apr 26, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey guys, you know any shops that sell Klotz around here? Tried Penco and Lelands so far, no go.



I can grab you some if you want. Get it to you at the GTG. Or if you're down my way, head for Lolo.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey guys, you know any shops that sell Klotz around here? Tried Penco and Lelands so far, no go.



Mmmmm, maybe that small engine shop in Evergreen? What the heck is the name? . .


Ahhhhhhhhh. . .


Oh yeah, Terry's small engine. He had Redline on the shelf last I was in there, can't remember what else? That was also a number of years ago.

You might also call Rick at Snow Jobs next to Josh's on Center Street. . . Across from Cardinal.


Or you could just go to Napa and grab a quart of Royal Purple. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rounder (Apr 27, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hmm...Missoula Forestry Days tomorrow, maybe I'll be down that way sooner than I thought.



Let me know if you do, maybe I'll make an appearance.....Hell, I'll give you a 5 gallon mixer worth of Klotz if you want to swing by. I buy the stuff by the gallon, and the shop cuts me the pro (spend several K a year there ) deal.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 28, 2012)

Where is the campground exactly? And what would be the closest town with a motel?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Where is the campground exactly? And what would be the closet town with a motel?



For the GTG Bob??

Bigfork is just a few miles away.

Are you gonna try and make it?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> For the GTG Bob??
> 
> Bigfork is just a few miles away.
> 
> Are you gonna try and make it?



Gonna try. I'll have to do a little plotting and planning but I think it's going to work out.


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a big tent I could throw in. :hmm3grin2orange:

On a serious note...ahem...I need to change a dentist appointment.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 29, 2012)

slowp said:


> I have a big tent I could throw in. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> On a serious note...ahem...I need to change a dentist appointment.



Does the tent have a shower? And television? And hot and cold running water? And a snack machine? And a microwave? I appreciate the thought but we'll probably grab a motel. Us senior citizens like our creature comforts ya know.


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2012)

The camp should have those, right?? If not, I have my shower in a pot to take. I heat up water in the pot, 
carry it to the multi-purpose little tent, put battery operated shower pump in and I have a shower.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> For the GTG Bob??
> 
> Bigfork is just a few miles away.
> 
> Are you gonna try and make it?



The White Oak might not be a bad option either, just across the cutacross


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2012)

Best Western Plus White Oak Grand, Kalispell MT

"Elegant, yet cozy." Just like this.
View attachment 236174


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 29, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Jake, I didn't see your uncle at the show yesterday. Everything cool with him?



Actually no, his 4-5 year old grandson went through the ice on some lake up in Libby a couple weeks ago and didn't make it


----------



## Gologit (Apr 29, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Actually no, his 4-5 year old grandson went through the ice on some lake up in Libby a couple weeks ago and didn't make it



Bad deal.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah, that's about as rough as it gets, from what I heard he walked over where a spring was coming up and the ice was real thin, I did that myself once but I was 17


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Actually no, his 4-5 year old grandson went through the ice on some lake up in Libby a couple weeks ago and didn't make it



Dude, I didn't realize that was your Unc's grandson! I saw that story on the news. . . Very sad.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> yeah, that's about as rough as it gets, from what I heard he walked over where a spring was coming up and the ice was real thin, I did that myself once but I was 17



One year, me and my buddy Jesse did that on Ashley Lake. We didn't know there were a bunch of springs on the East side of the lake, and we saw some old ice holes out there.

We got out there with the sled full of gear, and soon realized we were on about 1" or less of ice! :msp_scared:

I yelled for Jesse to stay away from me, as we were over 500 pound combined. . . The ice started to sound and crack, and we both hit the ice and spread eagle. . . We belly crawled off.

My butt still puckers thinking about it, we would have been screwed bad. . . Nobody else was around, and if we went in, I think we wouldn't have came back out.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> One year, me and my buddy Jesse did that on Ashley Lake. We didn't know there were a bunch of springs on the East side of the lake, and we saw some old ice holes out there.
> 
> We got out there with the sled full of gear, and soon realized we were on about 1" or less of ice! :msp_scared:
> 
> ...



Prolly so mang, I went through the ice at McWineggar slough over a spring, the funny thing was someone had drilled a hole right next to it but must've not walked around that side of the hole  luckily for me the water was only about 4 1/2' deep so I kinda fell through and had my neck and head sticking up out of the ice like an otter or something :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Prolly so mang, I went through the ice at McWineggar slough over a spring, the funny thing was someone had drilled a hole right next to it but must've not walked around that side of the hole  luckily for me the water was only about 4 1/2' deep so I kinda fell through and had my neck and head sticking up out of the ice like an otter or something :msp_biggrin:



Sheesh, that's still spooky -- even if it was shallow! And I bet your were a cold panda!


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Sheesh, that's still spooky -- even if it was shallow! And I bet your were a cold panda!



Oh man, that was soooo cold, I'm pretty sure I was screaming my head off too :msp_tongue:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Oh man, that was soooo cold, I'm pretty sure I was screaming my head off too :msp_tongue:



I dove into Bitterroot while there were still ice chunks floating on it. 


Not gonna do that again!


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I dove into Bitterroot while there were still ice chunks floating on it.
> 
> 
> Not gonna do that again!



What kind of bet/triple dog dare was on that one?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> What kind of bet/triple dog dare was on that one?



We were all in 6th grade. . . So it didn't take much daring by the herd to get a few of us in. They just had to insult our machismo a little and it was on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2012)

What's happening?

I suggest a "crafting" class decorating wedges. I chose to use a pink one and a blue one yesterday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 5, 2012)

Hello Montana, and all my friends in here. Checking in on ya!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (May 6, 2012)

Bob sent me a PM, he's now been selected for Jury Duty, and won't be able to make the GTG this year.

We'll just have to do a good job with pictures and video so he can feel like he was there. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## forestryworks (May 6, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bob sent me a PM, he's now been selected for Jury Duty, and won't be able to make the GTG this year.
> 
> We'll just have to do a good job with pictures and video so he can feel like he was there. :msp_thumbsup:



Bob needs to write them back a letter saying he is going to GTG School in MT :hmm3grin2orange:, educational deferment, ya know?

Ain't nothing worse than sitting in a court room and then deliberating with your "peers".


----------



## Rounder (May 6, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bob sent me a PM, he's now been selected for Jury Duty, and won't be able to make the GTG this year.
> 
> We'll just have to do a good job with pictures and video so he can feel like he was there. :msp_thumbsup:



Well that sucks. Hope a lot of you can make it. Still planning on being there. Nate, send me a PM when the date gets closer and let me know what needs to be brought. I can do whatever.

By the way, what is the general vaccinty of Grizz Base Camp?...Not familiar with that.

-Sam


----------



## wendell (May 6, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Bob needs to write them back a letter saying he is going to GTG School in MT :hmm3grin2orange:, educational deferment, ya know?
> 
> Ain't nothing worse than sitting in a court room and then deliberating with your "peers".



Two years after I moved from TX to WI I got a jury notice from Dallas. Never could figure out how they were smart enough to have my WI address but not smart enough to figure out I was no longer in their jury pool.


----------



## Metals406 (May 6, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Well that sucks. Hope a lot of you can make it. Still planning on being there. Nate, send me a PM when the date gets closer and let me know what needs to be brought. I can do whatever.
> 
> By the way, what is the general vaccinty of Grizz Base Camp?...Not familiar with that.
> 
> -Sam



Will do Sam. . . Grizz Camp is North of Bigfork, and up the back way to Echo Lake (LaBrant Rd).


----------



## Rounder (May 6, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Will do Sam. . . Grizz Camp is North of Bigfork, and up the back way to Echo Lake (LaBrant Rd).



Got it, thanks - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (May 10, 2012)

Bump it up, how does Bob think the court system is going to find him in MT, everyone comes here to hide. ####, if a guy goes a couple miles up the Canyon it's like he was never born


----------



## slowp (May 10, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Bump it up, how does Bob think the court system is going to find him in MT, everyone comes here to hide. ####, if a guy goes a couple miles up the Canyon it's like he was never born



Bob can save gas money for hiding. It's called the Klamath River area and is in the Far North Third World of CA. It's hard to believe unless you've lived there.

Now, what is needed to be brought? I bought my Domesday Chair at Cabela's yesterday--I like the old fashioned spelling. I am modifying a cooler so it will/should hold ice longer. The Wing is repaired--I hope, 
The Used Dog is fairly clean--he'll get a last minute bath. 

Where is this scout camp? Will phone numbers and directions be PMed? I refuse to get a GPS. I like maps.
Maps don't need batteries and don't talk back. The Used Dog is my co-pilot and he will talk dogma.


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

If anyone wants my cell number, shoot me a PM.

Friday, I can guide folks in to the camp, but it's not real difficult to find. I plan on putting up a couple signs to follow as well.

Google Earth and Maps is your friend. . . You can virtually drive the route a couple times to get the hang of it.


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

The forester punked out at the last minute. . . So I'll be marking trees.

Patty and Nate, you're not allowed to evaluate my marking techniques when you get there.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> Bob can save gas money for hiding. It's called the Klamath River area and is in the Far North Third World of CA. It's hard to believe unless you've lived there.
> 
> Now, what is needed to be brought? I bought my Domesday Chair at Cabela's yesterday--I like the old fashioned spelling. I am modifying a cooler so it will/should hold ice longer. The Wing is repaired--I hope,
> The Used Dog is fairly clean--he'll get a last minute bath.
> ...



Yep, it's not too bad to find, I'll PM you a ph.#
Instead of the traditional balloons on the road signs for directions maybe i could stand by the road dressed like Paul Bunyan waving at passers by :jester:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> The forester punked out at the last minute. . . So *Jake and myself* will be marking trees.
> 
> Patty and Nate, you're not allowed to evaluate my marking techniques when you get there.



I fixed it for ya


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I fixed it for ya



Dude, do you know what tomorrow is? I do. 


[/supersecretembeddedmessage]


----------



## Sport Faller (May 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Dude, do you know what tomorrow is? I do.
> 
> 
> [/supersecretembeddedmessage]




Oh hell yeah I do

#shroudedinsecrecy

are we goin markin afterwards?


----------



## Hddnis (May 10, 2012)

The inlaws are flying into town that weekend so it is looking less like I'll make it.

I might drive over for part of a day at least, but we'll see. Work is also crazy right now, about two weeks worth that has to be done every 7 days. :Guess I'll have to decide one way or the other here soon.dizzy:




Mr. HE


----------



## slowp (May 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> The forester punked out at the last minute. . . So I'll be marking trees.
> 
> Patty and Nate, you're not allowed to evaluate my marking techniques when you get there.




Ha! You should have to watch the mandatory video on tree marking safety. It has timber markers walking very slowly, on nice, flat, park-like ground. Don't squirt into the wind. Don't get into paint fights. Don't eat the paint. Don't squirt it into your eyes. Don't be huffin' paint. Stump mark first, DBH second. 

As a former marking crew foreperson, I'll have to chew you out if you don't get them stump marks low and into crevices. 

By the way, I passed my bucking test and can go over 24 inches now....:msp_smile: 

Well, I think it has warmed up enough to get outside. It was 35 this morning.


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> Ha! You should have to watch the mandatory video on tree marking safety. It has timber markers walking very slowly, on nice, flat, park-like ground. Don't squirt into the wind. Don't get into paint fights. Don't eat the paint. Don't squirt it into your eyes. Don't be huffin' paint. Stump mark first, DBH second.
> 
> As a former marking crew foreperson, I'll have to chew you out if you don't get them stump marks low and into crevices.
> 
> ...



Crevices eh? I'll by God paint them suckers solid! 

We should have some 24"+ fir for you to play in. . . But you have to wear arm floaties, we don't want you get'n in over yer head. :hmm3grin2orange:

Yeah, Canukistan is crapping a cold front on us for a day or two. . . Then hot. . . Real hot!

:sweat3:


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

Hddnis said:


> The inlaws are flying into town that weekend so it is looking less like I'll make it.
> 
> I might drive over for part of a day at least, but we'll see. Work is also crazy right now, about two weeks worth that has to be done every 7 days. :Guess I'll have to decide one way or the other here soon.dizzy:
> 
> ...



Hope ya can make it! Love to finally shake yer hand!


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Oh hell yeah I do
> 
> #shroudedinsecrecy
> 
> are we goin markin afterwards?



We prolly won't have time. . . It's gunna take us a while. My Friday night is booked up too -- maybe we should do it early Saturday? My wife and her sister are having their B-Day BBQ Saturday night, can't be late fer that!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> We prolly won't have time. . . It's gunna take us a while. My Friday night is booked up too -- maybe we should do it early Saturday? My wife and her sister are having their B-Day BBQ Saturday night, can't be late fer that!



gotchez, my Friday night is pretty well taken too, I could prolly get away with it on Saturday if we did it pretty early, I got some stuff goin on around noon or so, but we can yak about it more at tomorrow's meeting at the undisclosed location :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> gotchez, my Friday night is pretty well taken too, I could prolly get away with it on Saturday if we did it pretty early, I got some stuff goin on around noon or so, but we can yak about it more at tomorrow's meeting at the undisclosed location :hmm3grin2orange:



You've already said too much.


----------



## Gologit (May 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> Bob can save gas money for hiding. It's called the Klamath River area and is in the Far North Third World of CA. It's hard to believe unless you've lived there.



Believe me, I would much rather be at the GTG. Besides, I've worked in that part of the country that Slowp is talking about and hiding out there is not an option. I'm too old for fist fights, too slow for knife fights, and I don't see well enough for shoot-outs. I worked around Hoopa, Happy Camp, Sawyers Bar, Somes Bar, Forks of Salmon, Orleans, the thriving metropolis of Cecilville and some other places that I've blocked from my memory. I had too many teeth and not enough tattoos to fit in around there very well...especially on Saturday night. All four tires on my pickup match, I don't have jumper cables permanently attached to my battery, it isn't terribly dented and has all it's fenders. The brakes work. I'd stand out like a sore thumb.

You guys and gals have fun. Take lots of pictures so I can really see what I'm missing out on and feel properly miserable.

One good thing...I'm running Cat 20 minutes from the house today, cutting fire breaks. I came home for lunch! Just like a normal person.


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Believe me, I would much rather be at the GTG. Besides, I've worked in that part of the country that Slowp is talking about and hiding out there is not an option. I'm too old for fist fights, too slow for knife fights, and I don't see well enough for shoot-outs. I worked around Hoopa, Happy Camp, Sawyers Bar, Somes Bar, Forks of Salmon, Orleans, the thriving metropolis of Cecilville and some other places that I've blocked from my memory. I had too many teeth and not enough tattoos to fit in around there very well...especially on Saturday night. All four tires on my pickup match, I don't have jumper cables permanently attached to my battery, it isn't terribly dented and has all it's fenders. The brakes work. I'd stand out like a sore thumb.
> 
> You guys and gals have fun. Take lots of pictures so I can really see what I'm missing out on and feel properly miserable.
> 
> One good thing...I'm running Cat 20 minutes from the house today, cutting fire breaks. I came home for lunch! Just like a normal person.



Hey Jake. . . Is Bob talking about California or The Canyon?


----------



## Sport Faller (May 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hey Jake. . . Is Bob talking about California or The Canyon?



yep, but he forgot the roving packs of feral pitbulls, an epidemic of facial and arm scabs, and a 4th of July that is literally from hell


----------



## Metals406 (May 10, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> yep, but he forgot the roving packs of feral pitbulls, an epidemic of facial and arm scabs, and a 4th of July that is literally from hell



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 10, 2012)

Where Bob is talking about is where if they don't like something you said, no matter how unimportant, and this is a direct quote that was delivered to me by one of the populace, "You better watch out, your house might burn down." There was a big sign by Hoopa that said, "ARSON! We don't need it." I thought the FS office was going to get burned down one night so I took my boots and Dilbert picture home that night. 

The key used for opening stores so you can get beer and cigarettes in the wee morning hours is a concrete brick, or better yet, your car. 

There are a million stories in the lower Klamath, I have only told you a couple.....


----------



## forestryworks (May 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Then hot. . . Real hot!
> 
> :sweat3:



Oh come on!


----------



## slowp (May 12, 2012)

Is it marked? Did you tie into each other's strips? What color did you use for cut trees?


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2012)

slowp said:


> Is it marked? Did you tie into each other's strips? What color did you use for cut trees?



The answers to all above questions is: Pink

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Oh come on!



Lay off Texas boy, I'm from NW Montana, I'm heat sensitive! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2012)

Trees aren't marked, had to cancel my date with Jake (that handsome devil), my steel order came in wrong, my wife's Birthday is today, I had to go pick up a cord+ of wood yesterday, my buddies saw parts weren't in, and I have a backache. . . Or is it bellyache? :msp_tongue:

Super busy, but will try to make the camp this upcoming week to picture/video/mark. :help:


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Trees aren't marked, had to cancel my date with Jake (that handsome devil), my steel order came in wrong, my wife's Birthday is today, I had to go pick up a cord+ of wood yesterday, my buddies saw parts weren't in, and I have a backache. . . Or is it bellyache? :msp_tongue:
> 
> Super busy, but will try to make the camp this upcoming week to picture/video/mark. :help:



Well, other than all that, how are things going?


----------



## forestryworks (May 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Lay off Texas boy, I'm from NW Montana, I'm heat sensitive! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well then, my gift to you, in my absence of the GTG, will be a NFPA certified white t-shirt that reads, "Heat Sensitive. Please store in air conditioned building when found."


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Well then, my gift to you, in my absence of the GTG, will be a NFPA certified white t-shirt that reads, "Heat Sensitive. Please store in air conditioned building when found."



:msp_w00t:


Do WANT!!


----------



## Greystoke (May 14, 2012)

Lookin forward to seein all of youins


----------



## Sport Faller (May 14, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Lookin forward to seein all of youins



Hell Yeah!
you think you gonna be able to get more than a 1/4 mile from the house without needin more surgeries or stitches :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 14, 2012)

Heck yeah!

It's gonna be a hoot!


----------



## Greystoke (May 14, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Hell Yeah!
> you think you gonna be able to get more than a 1/4 mile from the house without needin more surgeries or stitches :hmm3grin2orange:



I sure hope so pard! BTW, you still needin me to bring my time sert kit?


----------



## Metals406 (May 14, 2012)

*Here's the list bumped up, I know Sam and Cody were asking about what to bring.*

Looks like we may need some salads like fruit, shrimp, frog eye, etc. . . I ain't much of a green salad eater, but I do like them others like above. If'n other folks have a preference, make it known! If I have a heads up we can make sure there salad dressing as well.

If you have a preferred condiment of some kind, let me know! I can make sure the basic condiments are there.

I'm also going to see about having some tasty Hedstrom's milk there as well, It's pasteurized but not homo, so it tastes better, smells better, and is better for you. 

Does anyone have diabetes? We can make sure we have stuff there that would fit your dietary needs. My buddy and his girlfriend just opened a bakery too, so I'll have fresh bread there, and maybe some other goodies. She does offer a lot of stuff gluten free.

• Brian and Janimay -- Slabs of meat and a huge turkey breast along with the cowboy beans and a raspberry pie or two.

• Jake -- A good sized jag of rabbit, costco sized chips, and some flats of pop, also I can't promise but I hope I can bring out some good sized rounds for cuttin.

•SlowP -- Two Huckleberry Pies and Assorted Not Quite Good For You Cookies. Neither will be poisoned so no taste testing will be necessary.

•Nate -- Paper plates, paper towels, disposable utensils, garbage bags, milk, Amish butter, condiments. I will have a BBQ'r or two on site, as well as a smoker. We have refrigerators and freezers on site as well.

•(also tentative) 7oaks and Ms Ginger - We'll figure out something to bring if we can make it to Whitefish on time.

•

•

•

•

•

•

•


----------



## Sport Faller (May 14, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> I sure hope so pard! BTW, you still needin me to bring my time sert kit?



Yes please, that would be awesome




Metals406 said:


> *Here's the list bumped up, I know Sam and Cody were asking about what to bring.*
> 
> Looks like we may need some salads like fruit, shrimp, frog eye, etc. . . I ain't much of a green salad eater, but I do like them others like above. If'n other folks have a preference, make it known! If I have a heads up we can make sure there salad dressing as well.
> 
> ...



I'll bring the KK milk, I can just walk my butt across the road and get it for cheaper than in the stores


----------



## Rounder (May 14, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Do WANT!!



Me too....stripped out at 12:30, that and the breeze are the only things that saved me.......must have been damn near 75!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 14, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Me too....stripped out at 12:30, that and the breeze are the only things that saved me.......must have been damn near 75!



We're you gettin close to the Bear Grylls- drink your own piss stage :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (May 14, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> We're you gettin close to the Bear Grylls- drink your own piss stage :hmm3grin2orange:



Did a real number on my back today.....must have been all that ####### water I have to pack. Get spoiled packing a little tiny water jug all winter.


----------



## Metals406 (May 14, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Yes please, that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do ya reckon we need for 3 days? 4 gallons?


----------



## Metals406 (May 14, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Me too....stripped out at 12:30, that and the breeze are the only things that saved me.......must have been damn near 75!



It ain't looking better. . . A slight cool-down mid week, back to the 80's by next Monday! :msp_thumbdn:

I know I wished for an early spring and all, but these temps are reserved for August!


----------



## Rounder (May 14, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> It ain't looking better. . . A slight cool-down mid week, back to the 80's by next Monday! :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> I know I wished for an early spring and all, but these temps are reserved for August!



No kidding...being in Bozo at 7000ft last fall made for a loooong winter......Looks like it might just be a long summer. Not much Spring or Fall for cutters in Montana!


----------



## slowp (May 14, 2012)

It is 86 out on the shady, cool side of the house. The mole people suffer. I had to go for a walk yesterday, because I hadn't and was going crazy. I loaded 3 quarts of water and set out with The Used Dog. We only scarfed down a quart because he had a few creeks to lap up on the way. I actually pulled a tick out of ME!
Warshington and Oregon ticks have not ever dared to burrow on me. Only Collyfonia ticks and Wisconsin ticks have dared to do so. It was quite a shock.

The bees are busy building nests. I predict a bad season for people and a populous bee season. 

Today is hotter. The Used Dog knows that it is cooler indoors 71 right now, and does his best to stay in.

I am cheered by the news that a bakery exists. We are a bakery deprived community. Maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## Sport Faller (May 14, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> What do ya reckon we need for 3 days? 4 gallons?



Not unless you have a gallon-challenge contest lined up that I don't know about :hmm3grin2orange:
I was thinkin prolly a couple gallons for 2 breakfasts but I dunno, I'm not much of a milk drinker and I don't have any younguns so you prolly have a better idea than I do


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Not unless you have a gallon-challenge contest lined up that I don't know about :hmm3grin2orange:
> I was thinkin prolly a couple gallons for 2 breakfasts but I dunno, I'm not much of a milk drinker and I don't have any younguns so you prolly have a better idea than I do



I'm not sure either. . . I figured with cooking, and kids there, some milk will be consumed.

We can always get more.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'm not sure either. . . I figured with cooking, and kids there, some milk will be consumed.
> 
> We can always get more.



oh ya, I know a guy who knows a guy


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2012)

Well, I got the time off from work arranged so I can travel all leisurely-like and not be in a rush either coming or going. Lookin' forward to this shindig. Still gotta get those big ol' Homies running. Maybe I'll bring 'em anyway and see what the collective brain-trust can come up with on-site. Might bring a couple other near-runners as well, if there's time-serts to be used. I have the inserts but I need the tap and stuff.


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2012)

I'm get'n all excited!

Me thinks this is gunna be an epicly good time!


----------



## slowp (May 15, 2012)

Do you have enough tables? If so, I'll leave mine here.


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2012)

slowp said:


> Do you have enough tables? If so, I'll leave mine here.



Yes, there's lots of tables there.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2012)

How about BBQS we normally charcol bbq we can bring our webber kettle if we need to


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> How about BBQS we normally charcol bbq we can bring our webber kettle if we need to



We'll have some charcoal BBQ's there, and a gas, and a smoker. I'll let you know if you should throw yours in. . . I think there's some at the camp as well.

Sounds like you know your BBQ'n, so you might be the BBQ mast'a while you're here.


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2012)

I'll also be making a big batch of my super secret awesome charcoal -- no nasty briquettes will be needed. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2012)

I got a nice egg grill I can bring as well -- lemme know if it's a thing to throw in the truck.


----------



## forestryworks (May 15, 2012)

BBQ? You boys need Mesquite or Hickory wood! None of that suburban dad Kingsford stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> BBQ? You boys need Mesquite or Hickory wood! None of that suburban dad Kingsford stuff :hmm3grin2orange:



The wood I use is as good as Mesquite or Hickory, and it's plentiful around these parts. :big_smile:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> The wood I use is as good as Mesquite or Hickory, and it's plentiful around these parts. :big_smile:



coughmountainmaplecoughcough


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> coughmountainmaplecoughcough



Nope, though I have cut a slab of fresh elk meat off a kill, and cooked it over Mountain Maple before the pack-out, and it was delish.


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Cherry?



Nope! *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

LOL, it's probably cottonwood, "here guys, try these new dog #### snd old shoe flavored burgers" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

Wrong on all accounts! Except the Cottonwood thing would be pretty dang funny!


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

I'll reveal my super secret wood at the GTG! :look_down:





























And I'll tell you what I BBQ with too!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Wrong on all accounts! Except the Cottonwood thing would be pretty dang funny!



hmmm, methinks pressure treated 4x4's, or railroad ties


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

Here's some clues. . . 

It's often referred to as May-tree.

Early American pioneers used it, and it was sought after for fence posts and tool handles, for it's hardness and resistance to rot.

The Celts used it in many ceremonies.

Native American's valued the tree for it's medicinal qualities, and for firewood in the winter. 

One of the Pilgrims ships was named after it.

In Europe, the wood was more prized than oak for fires, and it's charcoal was known to melt pig
iron.

Part of the rose family, it's proper name comes from the Old English word for Hedge.

Its Latin name, Crataegus, means "hardness", referring to the quality of the wood.


Lots more info online. 


It's an awesome plant!


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2012)

Never heard of anybody cooking with Hawthorn before. Should work, it's a fruit tree in the Rose family. S'pose you're not a fan of Alder?


----------



## slowp (May 16, 2012)

I just uncovered a small pile of rotting cedar rails. Wanna use them for barbecue? The spikes might add some iron to the meat. :biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Never heard of anybody cooking with Hawthorn before. Should work, it's a fruit tree in the Rose family. S'pose you're not a fan of Alder?



Yeah, a lot of the Thornapple wisdom has been lost. . . The only reason I knew about it was because of my dad, and he knew about it from some old timers here back in the day.

The BBQ thing I did one day on a whim. I knew a lot about the plant, and couldn't find anything bad about the wood as far as BBQing. So I tried it, and it was awesome!

I think I have tried Mountain Alder before -- it's the stuff that chokes a road out after it's cut in and not used for a few years. 

I just read it was used by Native folks for dye and nets, and bows, and snowshoes. . . And fer smoking cause it won't flavor the meat.


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

slowp said:


> I just uncovered a small pile of rotting cedar rails. Wanna use them for barbecue? The spikes might add some iron to the meat. :biggrin:



Iron meat. . . It's what's for dinner! 

I get enough iron in mah blood from all the welding and grinding I do. . . Reckon I don't need anymore!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Hey, you ever ported an 051 or an 056 Mag, Christmas came early :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Hey, you ever ported an 051 or an 056 Mag, Christmas came early :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Were they complete??


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Were they complete??



oooooooo yaaaaaa (chicka chicka, chicka chickaaaaa, BOW BOW)
the fiddy sick has a kindof cool factory bar that I've never seen before, it is printed in orange and says Stihl rollomatic R 

the 051 has a big WEYCO on it


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> You guys get swarmed with bugs down there yesterday evening? There were thousands in the air up here.
> Thought maybe it was end times or something



It's all this hot weather and standing water. . . My brother called last night (he's In Newport WA), and said the mosquitoes are hunting in packs over there! 

I hope they aren't as bad as last year, you couldn't even get out of your car up Red Gate road! Them skeeters were horrible!


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> oooooooo yaaaaaa (chicka chicka, chicka chickaaaaa)
> the fiddy sick has a kindof cool factory bar that I've never seen before, it is printed in orange and says Stihl rollomatic R



Sounds like a wall hanger bar!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Sounds like a wall hanger bar!



whoops, went and looked at it again and it said rollomatic 6


----------



## Rounder (May 16, 2012)

Nate, what day are you planning on doing the bulk of the firewood cutting for the family? I can't do all three days, but I want to make sure I'm there for that. Thanks - Sam

Jake- cool deal on the saws.


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Nate, what day are you planning on doing the bulk of the firewood cutting for the family? I can't do all three days, but I want to make sure I'm there for that. Thanks - Sam
> 
> Jake- cool deal on the saws.



Probably Saturday Sam. . . Maybe a bit on Sunday. I'm going to use Friday as a meet and greet/ setup day and evening.

This wood isn't just for the Court family per se, but will be made available to other families as well. I'm fix'n to make a big ol pile, so there should be plenty to go around. :msp_thumbsup:

That reminds me, I'll have 89 octane (non ethanol) gas there, some mixed with Royal P and Strohs. Let me know if anyone has any special fuel needs for this GTG.


----------



## Rounder (May 16, 2012)

Perfect. Was planning on being up Saturday morning.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Probably Saturday Sam. . . Maybe a bit on Sunday. I'm going to use Friday as a meet and greet/ setup day and evening.
> 
> This wood isn't just for the Court family per se, but will be made available to other families as well. I'm fix'n to make a big ol pile, so there should be plenty to go around. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> That reminds me, I'll have 89 octane (non ethanol) gas there, some mixed with Royal P and Strohs. Let me know if anyone has any special fuel needs for this GTG.



Nice, it's time to sling some chips!, both the 51 and 56 fired right up with a lil gas down the carb, the 56 is currently tore down getting a donor tank (it was filled with something that resembled petrified bird ####), muffler (rusted out), and sprocket (homie don't run no .404)


----------



## Rounder (May 16, 2012)

You should have some pretty straight 56 parts...


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Rounder said:


> You should have some pretty straight 56 parts...



oh hell yeah, thanks mang. I just wish the bar I got today with this other one wasn't all froze up, I gotta take some pics, the bar Says Stihl Rollomatic 6 made in west germany and has tons of belly

edit:
ye oulde 51


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

Jake, have Big John's throw a new tip on it for ya!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Jake, have Big John's throw a new tip on it for ya!



I think the rest of her is too far gone, the rails are rusted up bad


----------



## forestryworks (May 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Stroh*'*s.



Mmm, beer!


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Mmm, beer!



LOL

You can try and drink this Stroh's. . . But I ain't giving your fool hide mouth to mouth! Hahaha


----------



## Metals406 (May 16, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I think the rest of her is too far gone, the rails are rusted up bad



Jake, bars are easily rebuilt, don't give up on it. 

Tom can weld the rails & regrind and set the groove. Or we can ask him what alloy he uses, and I can weld it up.

He almost never gets to use the bar room in back, so maybe he'd do it cause it's a cool old bar?


----------



## slowp (May 19, 2012)

Got them trees painted yet? :biggrin:

There should be some guys in Libby, who know where a stash of their pink paint is here. The cans might be a little bit rusty by now.


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> Got them trees painted yet? :biggrin:
> 
> There should be some guys in Libby, who know where a stash of their pink paint is here. The cans might be a little bit rusty by now.



Not yet. . . Jake and I were going to go out there today, but my day will now be filled with bracket welding. Tomorrow I'll be cutting a diesel tank down for a guy taking it to ND on Monday.

We're planning on going out there Tuesday(ish) after Jake gets off work. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## slowp (May 19, 2012)

Oh, I plan to bring my cameras and tripod and maybe get some falling videos (is it easy ground for Running Away if needed) if the fallers agree to be filmed.


----------



## funky sawman (May 19, 2012)

is there anything thing I need to bring for the food gatherin??


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> *Here's the list bumped up, I know Sam and Cody were asking about what to bring.*
> 
> Looks like we may need some salads like fruit, shrimp, frog eye, etc. . . I ain't much of a green salad eater, but I do like them others like above. If'n other folks have a preference, make it known! If I have a heads up we can make sure there salad dressing as well.
> 
> ...



Forrest, how bout a salad like above? Or maybe you and the Mrs can come up with a food item that's not listed?


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> Oh, I plan to bring my cameras and tripod and maybe get some falling videos (is it easy ground for Running Away if needed) if the fallers agree to be filmed.



Yeah, bring your setup so you can take lots of video and pictures. . . There's actually some pretty steep ground on the property, and some flats -- a good mix really.


----------



## funky sawman (May 19, 2012)

How about a pasta salad??


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> How about a pasta salad??



Werks fer me! :drool:


----------



## slowp (May 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, bring your setup so you can take lots of video and pictures. . . There actually some pretty steep ground on the property, and some flats -- a good mix really.



Steep is familiar. :msp_smile: Maybe I'll remember to get another little card thing for my camera.
It is supposed to rain this week so a trip to town will occur.


----------



## Metals406 (May 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> Steep is familiar. :msp_smile: Maybe I'll remember to get another little card thing for my camera.
> It is supposed to rain this week so a trip to town will occur.



It's supposed to rain here as well, with below normal temps. . . I sure hope the 1st-3rd is nice!! :msp_mellow:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 20, 2012)

Montana gang, and friends hello


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 20, 2012)

Things are coming together Jani Mays treatments work out so we can come. Were planning on being there mid afternoon friday. May have to re learn to run a saw Ive ran em once since JaniMays challange started Back in september. We went and bought a double zero gravity chair so we cant sit in comfort at the camp fire.
Gotta break in my wescos I bought with part of my winnings back in January.
Really looking Fwd to this break should be a great time.


----------



## slowp (May 20, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Things are coming together Jani Mays treatments work out so we can come. Were planning on being there mid afternoon friday. May have to re learn to run a saw Ive ran em once since JaniMays challange started Back in september. We went and bought a double zero gravity chair so we cant sit in comfort at the camp fire.
> Gotta break in my wescos I bought with part of my winnings back in January.
> Really looking Fwd to this break should be a great time.



YAAAAAY! I got one of those chairs at Cabelas. I almost left it set up in the living room, it was so nice.

Today I noticed the hubcap was missing off my trailer. I may have to duct tape a soup can on it! I'll see if our local auto store--the hub of all gossi oops information for our area, has any solutions. 

So is that a double --two people chair? Or does it double the force of gravity so you can't possibly arise from it? Will we have to get a lift to yard you out of the double the force of gravity chair??:msp_smile:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 20, 2012)

Its two person you smart alec


----------



## paccity (May 20, 2012)

i hope everybody has a great and safe time. i will not be making the trek there do to family and work . will expect lots of pic's and vid's. take care and have a hoot. fraser.


----------



## Rounder (May 20, 2012)

paccity said:


> i hope everybody has a great and safe time. i will not be making the trek there do to family and work . will expect lots of pic's and vid's. take care and have a hoot. fraser.



Dang, you and Bob too....Hopefully another time. Guess I'll just have to make it over to one of those high-falutin PNW GTG's.....Are us Montana/Idaho brushcutters allowed?


----------



## Gologit (May 20, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Dang, you and Bob too....Hopefully another time. Guess I'll just have to make it over to one of those high-falutin PNW GTG's.....Are us Montana/Idaho brushcutters allowed?



Yup.


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2012)

Rain, rainy, rain-rain. :msp_thumbdn:

Maybe God is trying to set it up so your coastal folks will feel more comfortable here? 

Put 11 hours in at the shop yesterday. . . That'll make ya hurt a little when you ain't used to it.

Got to go back in fer a few hours -- BBL


----------



## Sport Faller (May 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> *Rain, rainy, rain-rain. :msp_thumbdn:*
> 
> Maybe God is trying to set it up so your coastal folks will feel more comfortable here?
> 
> ...



You watch it, mister. I'm sick and tired of chokin down dust at home all the time, I guess putting on those feathers and rabbit skins and dancing in the yard worked huh? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryworks (May 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Rain, rainy, rain-rain.



Send some of that rain down here. 

Along with them mufflers and handles :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (May 21, 2012)

Got my schedule figured out, finally. I'll be on the road for most of the next two weeks. All play and no work makes Nate not a dull boy!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 21, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Grass is almost knee high in some places! Wasn't I just shoveling snow? A man can't catch a break around here!



When you finish up there swing by my place and mow the pasture wouldja? :hmm3grin2orange:
we don't have any livestock and a guy can't exactly turn the rabbits out to pasture so she's gettin a might high


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2012)

I stopped in at the Candy Store For Guys and purchased a locally made (in our county) product to donate for a prize or gift or whatever. Then got mass quantities of ingredients for Not Quite Good For You cookies. 
And, they had KEY t-shirts for a good price at the Candy Store so I got one. A productive morning of shopping. 

If I can remember, would they sell the Yardbirds stickers at Yardbirds? I have to go back in tomorrow. 

I am modifying my ice chest by adding insulation. Perhaps if I did not do that, the weather would be warm again????


----------



## madhatte (May 21, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Nate, you bring me over one of those Yard Bird stickers when you head this way?



If I can get there in time, I'll bring a couple. I'm makin' like a jet-setter this next couple of weeks -- flyin' out this Thursday for Boston, back Monday night, then Tues/Wed in Centralia, then east to Walla Walla Thursday, Friday to Montana, back here probably Sunday night? Monday June 4 is a day of rest.



slowp said:


> If I can remember, would they sell the Yardbirds stickers at Yardbirds? I have to go back in tomorrow.



Yep -- they should be at the customer service window in the grocery store there.


----------



## forestryworks (May 21, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> When you finish up there swing by my place and mow the pasture wouldja? :hmm3grin2orange:
> we don't have any livestock and a guy can't exactly turn the rabbits out to pasture so she's gettin a might high



Go borrow a bison from the national range. 

Or do a rx fire.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Go borrow a bison from the national range.
> 
> Or do a rx fire.



eeee, the rx fire might not go to well, the neighbors giant deck of dry larch is right next to the fence


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2012)

madhatte said:


> If I can get there in time, I'll bring a couple. I'm makin' like a jet-setter this next couple of weeks -- flyin' out this Thursday for Boston, back Monday night, then Tues/Wed in Centralia, then east to Walla Walla Thursday, Friday to Montana, back here probably Sunday night? Monday June 4 is a day of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep -- they should be at the customer service window in the grocery store there.



Hokay. I have a mission....


----------



## forestryworks (May 21, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> eeee, the rx fire might not go to well, the neighbors giant deck of dry larch is right next to the fence



Definitely not FireWise, lol.


----------



## Rounder (May 21, 2012)

Patty's insulated cooler reminded me of something that might not have been mentioned yet.

June is kind of a crapshoot weatherwise in Montana. Got 3 feet of snow June 10 one year on the job. So........might throw in a coat. Leave it to me, I'll show up with nothing but a T-shirt, jeans and cowboy boots.


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Send some of that rain down here.
> 
> Along with them mufflers and handles :hmm3grin2orange:



Me, me, me, I, I, I. . . It's always about what Jameson wants. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2012)

slowp said:


> I stopped in at the Candy Store For Guys and purchased a locally made (in our county) product to donate for a prize or gift or whatever. Then got mass quantities of ingredients for Not Quite Good For You cookies.
> And, they had KEY t-shirts for a good price at the Candy Store so I got one. A productive morning of shopping.
> 
> If I can remember, would they sell the Yardbirds stickers at Yardbirds? I have to go back in tomorrow.
> ...



That happens to be my favorite recipe! :drool:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 21, 2012)

Your welcome to it so much for water proof boots and water proof breathable rain gear I got pretty wet at work. Nothin funner than lookin up and having drops of water smack ya dead in the eye. It was kinda painful last week that warm globe started burning the moss off my neck and ears.

Yes Good people from any where are welcome to PNW gtgs.

Got my time off approved today its next week cool


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Patty's insulated cooler reminded me of something that might not have been mentioned yet.
> 
> June is kind of a crapshoot weatherwise in Montana. Got 3 feet of snow June 10 one year on the job. So........might throw in a coat. Leave it to me, I'll show up with nothing but a T-shirt, jeans and cowboy boots.



Sounds like here. 

The Used Dog is my trailer heater. Don't even think of giving him chili!!!:msp_mad:


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2012)

I found this.

http://grizzlybase.org/getting-here/


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2012)

At what point east do gas prices get lower. I filled up on Tuesday, and plan not to run The Tomato any more than a trip to the auto parts store until take off to the east. 

I just read where gas prices are being jacked up more here, and that will put prices getting closer to $5 instead of $4. :msp_sad:


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2012)

slowp said:


> At what point east do gas prices get lower. I filled up on Tuesday, and plan not to run The Tomato any more than a trip to the auto parts store until take off to the east.
> 
> I just read where gas prices are being jacked up more here, and that will put prices getting closer to $5 instead of $4. :msp_sad:



I paid $3.88 a couple days ago Patty, fer non-ethanol 89 octane.


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2012)

Thats a lot better. It has been $4.36 here. The news says they are jacking it up more. We keep hearing that prices will drop "in a couple of weeks" but it hasn't happened.


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I paid $3.88 a couple days ago Patty, fer non-ethanol 89 octane.



Wow! I filled up the wife's Jeep yesterday....4.35 a gallon for 10% corn juice. 61 bucks!! I'll quit whining now and start looking at real estate ads for Montana.


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2012)

slowp said:


> Thats a lot better. It has been $4.36 here. The news says they are jacking it up more. We keep hearing that prices will drop "in a couple of weeks" but it hasn't happened.



It's the same song and dance they always give. . . "We can't lower prices, we'll go out of business", then they post record profits. :msp_angry:

They always hike prices for summer driving, and lower them a few cents fer the fall/winter. It's always, always 4 steps forward, and 1 step back -- and they proclaim "LOOK, we've lowered gas prices!" 

We're sucking oil out'a ND and Eastern Montana like it's going out of style, and yet gas is over $4 a gallon? A lot of it is the devalued dollar, but a lot more of it is corporate greed on the oil barons part.

Don't get me started, I could rant all day!


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Wow! I filled up the wife's Jeep yesterday....4.35 a gallon for 10% corn juice. 61 bucks!! I'll quit whining now and start looking at real estate ads for Montana.



Bob, not sure you want to retire here. . . Our trees won't satisfy yer murderous lusts! LOL

Actually, you'd really like it here, probably best you can't make the GTG -- you'd end up staying.:msp_wink:


----------



## forestryworks (May 24, 2012)

Filled up for $3.35 yesterday.


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bob, not sure you want to retire here. . . Our trees won't satisfy yer murderous lusts! LOL
> 
> Actually, you'd really like it here, probably best you can't make the GTG -- you'd end up staying.:msp_wink:



Don't worry about your trees. The older I get the better I like smaller timber.  The only thing I like about cutting the big ones anymore is that the saw stays in the wood longer and I can rest a little. I even gave up and bought a Stihl Lite 36" bar for the 660. If I play my cards right, in a few years I'll be cutting dog hair with my wife's 170. 

Tell ya' what...if I win the Lotto I'll buy a place up your way and live there Spring Summer and Fall. Winter time I'd be headed back down here...these old bones don't like snow too much anymore.


Okay...I told a fib. I _still_ like to watch those big ones go over....especially when they save out clear to the tip. Must be a genetic defect.


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Don't worry about your trees. The older I get the better I like smaller timber.  The only thing I like about cutting the big ones anymore is that the saw stays in the wood longer and I can rest a little. I even gave up and bought a Stihl Lite 36" bar for the 660. If I play my cards right, in a few years I'll be cutting dog hair with my wife's 170.
> 
> Tell ya' what...if I win the Lotto I'll buy a place up your way and live there Spring Summer and Fall. Winter time I'd be headed back down here...these old bones don't like snow too much anymore.
> 
> ...




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



hey, speakin of big ones hittin the dirt, I might be wandering up Roger's Lake way mon-tues to dump a 4', you wanna go? Except don't be trying to haul it out, I'm a sportfaller dammit! I don't do that ####


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> hey, speakin of big ones hittin the dirt, I might be wandering up Roger's Lake way mon-tues to dump a 4', you wanna go? Except don't be trying to haul it out, I'm a sportfaller dammit! I don't do that ####



But. . . But. . . I wants it! It's my precious! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> But. . . But. . . I wants it! It's my precious! :hmm3grin2orange:



Unless you have a Precious duece and a half (cough, cough, and about 600' of cable cough, cough then she's gonna be a catch and release type deal. In that, we catch it from the vertical and release it to the forest floor for all the woodland creatures to enjoy


----------



## Metals406 (May 25, 2012)

Haywire said:


> All you western folks rig up some sort of sail to your vehicle, you could save yourself a lot of fuel and be here in no time flat!



Oh yeah. . . But the extended forecast is showing pretty nice weather fer the GTG! 

Someone named Nate is heading out to camp @ 4:30 to get some pics and video!


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 25, 2012)

Hopefully dry wind weve been getting dumped on by rain all week couple midwest style dumpings. On a brighter note the 3 day weekends started and next week on the way to the Gtg looking fwd to it.


----------



## 7oaks (May 26, 2012)

Sorry guys the wife and I won't be making it to Whitefish in time for the GTG. I feel real bad about that as I really want to meet a lot of you. We just got home late last night from Belize where we managed this island marine research station for a month. Less than acre and I sure wish I'd of had a chainsaw with me to cut down some of those coconut trees. I was almost conked down by a falling coconut. We now have to pack up and close up the house then drive the 3,000 miles and can't possibly make it in time.

Have a cold one for me.

View attachment 239508


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2012)

Are you getting the thunder boomers we had here yet? The sun and fog are playing the morning game.

I looked at the forecast for Kalispell and it mentioned 80s for next week! I'll have to do my sawing at the buttcrack of dawn if it is that hot. I wilt easily. 

I got the OK from our tire guy to pull The Wing without a hubcap on one side. Maybe I'll find one along the road somewhere. :smile2:

Need any slimy slugs?


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Sorry guys the wife and I won't be making it to Whitefish in time for the GTG. I feel real bad about that as I really want to meet a lot of you. We just got home late last night from Belize where we managed this island marine research station for a month. Less than acre and I sure wish I'd of had a chainsaw with me to cut down some of those coconut trees. I was almost conked down by a falling coconut. We now have to pack up and close up the house then drive the 3,000 miles and can't possibly make it in time.
> 
> Have a cold one for me.
> 
> View attachment 239508



Sounds like you guys had fun in Belize! Well, besides the killer Coconuts. 

Sucks you guys won't make it.


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> Are you getting the thunder boomers we had here yet? The sun and fog are playing the morning game.
> 
> I looked at the forecast for Kalispell and it mentioned 80s for next week! I'll have to do my sawing at the buttcrack of dawn if it is that hot. I wilt easily.
> 
> ...



No thunder of any significance. . . We got some I think Thursday night? Just a rumble or two at dusk.

I wilt easily too, not a heat guy -- but I'll take good partly cloudy warm weather over cold and rain.


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

So, I have to edit the video from yesterday, but there is an epic amount of wood to cut! Since last year, at least 12-13 trees have died, and that doesn't count the sick and leaners I marked.

There'll be a good opportunity fer Nate W. to do some disease and bug ID'ing. . . Kind'a make a mini class out'a it maybe?

I honestly think we won't get to it all. . . Holy crap there's a lot!

Cody, you've got to bring yer gear dude!! There's some trees that you can show some fancy stuff on! I'll help you with fuel to drive the Yota too. 

We also need to nail down a menu by the day, my wife is going to go to Costco to fill in food gaps.

So, who will fer sure be there Friday in the afternoon/evening? Do I need to plan for a lunch and dinner, or just dinner?

I think Cody said the Tarzan family is doing Sunday morning breakfast of bacon, eggs, etc.

One week away folks, lets get some stuff on paper so I don't have a heart attack!


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

BTW, with the amount of wood to process on location, I got the okay yesterday to host another GTG/Charity Cut at the camp!


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2012)

I'm planning on arriving Friday morning. I wouldn't sweat about lunch. Chips and salsa and informal stuff will do....I usually throw in hotdogs and buns and chips--and I see there is a Walmarche in Kalispell so supply runs can be done. I've got coffee makings that always go with me. I make horrible coffee because I mix it with hot chocolate, which I also take along. 

I'm baking a big batch of Not Quite Good For You Cookies, which some people consider to be a meal and one that sticks. (100% PNW Logger Approved--and asked for by crews) Pies will be coming along too. The Used Dog will be self contained. He can pack a bit of gear if a pack dog is needed. I can too. I'm slow but I always get there.

Anything else? I'll bring along my own girl beers--Diet Pepsis and see about ice. I think I might throw in my smelly cruiser vest.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> I'm planning on arriving Friday morning. I wouldn't sweat about lunch. Chips and salsa and informal stuff will do....I usually throw in hotdogs and buns and chips--and I see there is a Walmarche in Kalispell so supply runs can be done. I've got coffee makings that always go with me. I make horrible coffee because I mix it with hot chocolate, which I also take along.
> 
> I'm baking a big batch of Not Quite Good For You Cookies, which some people consider to be a meal and one that sticks. (100% PNW Logger Approved--and asked for by crews) Pies will be coming along too. The Used Dog will be self contained. He can pack a bit of gear if a pack dog is needed. I can too. I'm slow but I always get there.
> 
> Anything else? I'll bring along my own girl beers--Diet Pepsis and see about ice. I think I might throw in my smelly cruiser vest.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmm, that's a good idea. . . I'll just have some hot dogs there for Friday afternoon (if needed). There's two big commercial coffee makers there, and a regular coffee pot. I'm bringing my grinder and beans, cause I'm a coffee snob.  I'll also have a can of Yuban there.

I'll also bring hazelnut creamer, and Uncle Jake is bringing yummy Hedstrom's milk.

Just so you know, it's my duty as GTG Organizer to poison check them cookies. . . It'll probably take me 24 of'em to make sure. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2012)

You will see from the shape of my body, that checking food for quality control is important. Last year I introduced a new strain of cookies, and will bring both kinds. Any peanut allergies out there?? 

You will be welcome to do quality control with the cookies. There will be plenty of them, if things go as planned. I have been known to whip up a batch where visiting when cookies ran out.


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

That reminds me. . . I've secured plenty of stuff fer adults fer drawings Saturday evening. I figured we'd do it over the camp fire, or inside the main hall would be good too. 

There's going to be quite a few kids/young teens there, and I don't want them feeling left out. Anyone have some ideas fer kids stuff?


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> You will see from the shape of my body, that checking food for quality control is important. Last year I introduced a new strain of cookies, and will bring both kinds. Any peanut allergies out there??
> 
> You will be welcome to do quality control with the cookies. There will be plenty of them, if things go as planned. I have been known to whip up a batch where visiting when cookies ran out.



 That's funny right there!


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2012)

We'll bring our own food, just be there Saurday and head back early Sunday. We can bring a pie or salad, or whatever.


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

Rounder said:


> We'll bring our own food, just be there Saurday and head back early Sunday. We can bring a pie or salad, or whatever.



There's gonna be plenty of vittles there fer everyone Sam, no need to bring yer own. I'm just trying to setup a menu so it's planned out beforehand. 

How bout y'all bring a bag of taters?

Jake and the Mrs. are planning pulled rabbit sandwiches, which might make an ideal Saturday lunch?

Brian and Janimay are bringing a bunch of dead critter too. . . We'll probably all leave a little fatter.


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2012)

Will do. I'll bring a few gallons of saw gas also.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 26, 2012)

I'll be there Friday Early and Saturday, and most likely Sunday

I need a decently accurate head count for Saturday Lunch so I know how many rabbits to butcher this weekend


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2012)

Mmmm, ya better count on 25 folks there Jake. . . Kids and adults figured in.


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2012)

I do have one condition of my showing up.....My 390 hasn't even had a 1/4 tank through it yet, much less tripped a tree, so you all have to run it a bit to get it broke in before it actually has to go to work......and only fuel it from the can that'll be labeled 390 xp.

Think you guys and gals can help me out??


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2012)

Rounder said:


> I do have one condition of my showing up.....My 390 hasn't even had a 1/4 tank through it yet, much less tripped a tree, so you all have to run it a bit to get it broke in before it actually has to go to work......and only fuel it from the can that'll be labeled 390 xp.
> 
> Think you guys and gals can help me out??




I think you might be able to talk somebody into that.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hmmm, that's a good idea. . . I'll just have some hot dogs there for Friday afternoon (if needed). There's two big commercial coffee makers there, and a regular coffee pot. I'm bringing my grinder and beans, cause I'm a coffee snob.  I'll also have a can of Yuban there.
> 
> I'll also bring hazelnut creamer, and Uncle Jake is bringing yummy Hedstrom's milk.
> 
> Just so you know, it's my duty as GTG Organizer to poison check them cookies. . . It'll probably take me 24 of'em to make sure. :hmm3grin2orange:


Being an experienced taster of cookies made by slowp I feel it is my duty to ensure they are up to the high quality standards set in the past. A job best not left to rookies


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Being an experienced taster of cookies made by slowp I feel it is my duty to ensure they are up to the high quality standards set in the past. A job best not left to rookies





Damn, I'm thwarted by experience once again!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2012)

Ok, so Saturday lunch plans have changed, I didn't know there was gonna be such a passel of folks there so rabbit is out, unless you guys wanna fight over who gets to eat lunch and who doesn't :biggrin:

I'll get sumpin else lined out, it'll be tasty


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 27, 2012)

Well be bringing prolly 8-10 lbs of boneless turkey brest to BBQ and I garuntee you havent had turkey like this before. Last year it disappeard in the blink of an eye and well prolly be bringing 5-10 lbs of beef to BBQ.This is last years the recipe includes maple syrup and assoted spices that cooks like a glaze and keeps the meat perfectly moist.

Well be getting there friday guessing 2 ish staying till sunday afternoon when the partys over.


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Well be bringing prolly 8-10 lbs of boneless turkey brest to BBQ and I garuntee you havent had turkey like this before. Last year it disappeard in the blink of an eye and well prolly be bringing 5-10 lbs of beef to BBQ.This is last years the recipe includes maple syrup and assoted spices that cooks like a glaze and keeps the meat perfectly moist.
> 
> Well be getting there friday guessing 2 ish staying till sunday afternoon when the partys over.



You're torturing me, Brian....or whatever your name is. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (May 27, 2012)

I want to be there.


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2012)

Brian, with all that delicious BBQ, do you want to do Friday and Saturday dinner? We'll have all the other fix'ns there -- got folks bringing potatoes, salad, chips, etc.

This next weekend is fix'n to be okay weather, with a chance of a boomer here and there Saturday, and cooler and maybe a rain shower on Sunday -- which is perfect fer packing up.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2012)

Got the new 56 mag all put back together and running tip top for the GTG....... but it won't oil

FML


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Got the new 56 mag all put back together and running tip top for the GTG....... but it won't oil
> 
> FML



Make sure the passage from tank to pump, and pump to bar are not plugged. If they're clear, ya might have to tare the pump down to inspect it & make sure all the parts are good, and nothing is worn.


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2012)

If you can't fix the pump, it seems the 030-032/045-056 pump is the same. . . There are several on evilbay -- Big J's might have one as well.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2012)

DOH!
Hey guys, guys, quick PSA. if you swap bars from saw to saw and flip them over...... make sure there isn't 5 lbs. of #### in the previously unused oiler hole in the bar. This doesn't have anything to do with my current situation..... just sayin


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> DOH!
> Hey guys, guys, quick PSA. if you swap bars from saw to saw and flip them over...... make sure there isn't 5 lbs. of #### in the previously unused oiler hole in the bar. This doesn't have anything to do with my current situation..... just sayin



Okay, we believe that. Doesn't pertain at all. Nope. You wouldn't make a mistake like that. And none of the rest of us would either.





































:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2012)

Yep! I've never let my bar rails get compacted with black hole density junk. :monkey:


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I have no interesting saws to bring to this shindig, don't even have my potato cannon anymore.
> But...I'll be bringing my mauls, and Jenny's baking coffee cake muffins which are pretty darn good!:biggrin:



*COFFEE!!!! *


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> *COFFEE!!!! *



#### you


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> #### you
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_flapper:


----------



## forestryworks (May 28, 2012)

Somebody make Thomas a birthday cake. With a can o' whoop ass on it and a Texas flag :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hear, hear..June is when all the good folks are born!



Damn straight, D-Day for me


----------



## Hddnis (May 29, 2012)

People born in June are better looking, smarter, wiser, stronger, good sense of humor, but they ain't humble, if they were humble they'd be perfect.:hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2012)

Haywire said:


> You guys got waterfront property down there yet?



Yup! If I had any questions about leaks in this old dumpy trailer. . . I know where they are now! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 29, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Ok, so Saturday lunch plans have changed, I didn't know there was gonna be such a passel of folks there so rabbit is out, unless you guys wanna fight over who gets to eat lunch and who doesn't :biggrin:
> 
> I'll get sumpin else lined out, it'll be tasty



You can still bring your rabbit. I am sure there will be other stuff to offset so no one goes hungry. There is usually tons of food!


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2012)

What do we want fer Saturday morning breakfast? I think we got all the other meals nailed down.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Bringing 2 dozen muffins, 1dz. coffee cake, 1dz. blueberry. Can bring them over Friday night so they're there for Saturday morning if you want.



Now that there. . . Is how I define breakfast. 

:drool: :drool:


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2012)

Tomorrow, I shall bake.


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2012)

Perfect.


----------



## madhatte (May 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> There'll be a good opportunity fer Nate W. to do some disease and bug ID'ing. . . Kind'a make a mini class out'a it maybe?



On it! I'll stop by the office and grab my books.

I just got in from Boston, will be in Walla Walla Thursday, and in MT Friday afternoon/early evening. 'S gonna be a hoot and a holler, folks!



Hddnis said:


> People born in June are better looking, smarter, wiser, stronger, good sense of humor, but they ain't humble, if they were humble they'd be perfect.



June 5, here. Just sayin'!


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 29, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Brian, with all that delicious BBQ, do you want to do Friday and Saturday dinner? We'll have all the other fix'ns there -- got folks bringing potatoes, salad, chips, etc.
> 
> This next weekend is fix'n to be okay weather, with a chance of a boomer here and there Saturday, and cooler and maybe a rain shower on Sunday -- which is perfect fer packing up.


Youll be surprised how fast all that meat will disapear thinkin well bring hamburgers for friday night if people supply the fixens how does that sound


----------



## Hddnis (May 29, 2012)

Cold hard reality here, I'm not going to make it. Inlaws being in town in going to take up all my time, as it should I guess, but still...

All this food talk ain't making this any easier on me.

You all have a grand time, be safe, have fun and be careful Metals406 doesn't push your "Like" buttons. 




Mr. HE


----------



## paccity (May 30, 2012)

who's doing the short film of the festivities? so i can watch it and feel bad for not being there. :bang:


----------



## l3lue (May 30, 2012)

Wish I could be there to meet all you fine people, And join in the festivities , Maybe another time !


I hope you all have a great GTG


----------



## slowp (May 30, 2012)

paccity said:


> who's doing the short film of the festivities? so i can watch it and feel bad for not being there. :bang:



I threw in my shaky camera and an extra memory card. Got the tripod packed also. I will try to get some good video up on the hill--the Kuliens are packed. I am hoping there are fewer trees to be in the way than here.

After coffee, I will swarp out the kitchen and bake the pies. Then cookies. But I won't film that. :smile2:


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2012)

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IaSX5TOkq4k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Youll be surprised how fast all that meat will disapear thinkin well bring hamburgers for friday night if people supply the fixens how does that sound



I had Alicia grab a big 4 pack of hot dogs and buns yesterday too. They can be used for Friday lunch, or part of Friday dinner.

We also got all the basic condiments. . . If anyone has something they like for a condiment or spice, bring it with ya.

We'll bring a bunch of spices as well, but might not have one ya want.

Jake was bringing some chips and pop, so that'd probably do it fer dinner (with hamburgers/hot dogs). I'm used to eating once a day, so I don't require a lot of food.


----------



## paccity (May 30, 2012)

great vid nate. nice wind imitation. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2012)

paccity said:


> great vid nate. nice wind imitation. :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, that's part of David's song. . . Dude is a really talented musician.


----------



## paccity (May 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> LOL, that's part of David's song. . . Dude is a really talented musician.



i thought that was you doing sound affects cool nonthe less.:cool2:


----------



## slowp (May 30, 2012)

Pies are cooling, cookies are baking. Had too many things going and doubled the vanilla in a batch. 
Oh well.

Nice video.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2012)

slowp said:


> Pies are cooling, cookies are baking. Had too many things going and doubled the vanilla in a batch.
> Oh well.
> 
> Nice video.



The double vanilla batch is clearly ruined. . . Luckily, my stomach also doubles as a cookie disposal unit.


----------



## slowp (May 30, 2012)

There are 8 dozen cookies. I think...4 bags of 24, yup. The last dozen is cooling. 

Chocolate chip, Chocolate and peanut chip, and Peanutty Goodness. 

I'm wishing I had a canopy on my pickup.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2012)

slowp said:


> There are 8 dozen cookies. I think...4 bags of 24, yup. The last dozen is cooling.
> 
> Chocolate chip, Chocolate and peanut chip, and Peanutty Goodness.
> 
> I'm wishing I had a canopy on my pickup.



:drool: :drool: :drool:

Sugar coma, here I come!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 30, 2012)

paccity said:


> great vid nate. nice wind imitation. :hmm3grin2orange:





Metals406 said:


> LOL, that's part of David's song. . . Dude is a really talented musician.



I was kindof expecting Pocahontas and that talking raccoon to come into the frame


----------



## Greystoke (May 30, 2012)

Just got done grinding a chain for this to play with this weekend:







Wish I could go back in time and fall all the trees I have fell with this baby 

Lookin forward to seein all you folks! Jameson...by god...that does justify a good ol country ass whoopin


----------



## Greystoke (May 30, 2012)

Been wantin one of these for a while, so I pulled the trigger on it today...gonna bring this to play with too!


----------



## wendell (May 30, 2012)

How'd you get a hand model to be in your video? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 30, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Been wantin one of these for a while, so I pulled the trigger on it today...gonna bring this to play with too!
> 
> Does that mean I should throw in the big choker that I can barely lift?


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2012)

Grrrrr. . . Hate it when mah days get hijacked -- I'll be busier than a 3 peckered billy-goat tomorrow!

Cody, good score there. . . We can yard some logs with it!


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> How'd you get a hand model to be in your video? :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:

My wife was giving me guff about that too! LOL

I guess it beat saying, "Ya see that there, by the tree, left of the other tree, by the rock?"


----------



## wendell (May 30, 2012)

I was just really impressed by how pretty your hands are. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2012)

They are rather tender and supple!


----------



## l3lue (May 31, 2012)

I just gave 9 of you a GTG rep 


Have fun 


Metals406
slowp
Cedarkerf
Madhatte
Haywire
bigskyjake
forestryworks
Rounder
NORNZILLA44


----------



## Greystoke (May 31, 2012)

slowp said:


> tarzanstree said:
> 
> 
> > Been wantin one of these for a while, so I pulled the trigger on it today...gonna bring this to play with too!
> ...


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> slowp said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that little winch was badass enough to handle a big choker...just think of it as a very miniature donkey engine  See you folks tommorrry!
> ...


----------



## madhatte (May 31, 2012)

Packin' up to go now. Walla Walla tonight, Bigfork tomorrow! This'll probably be my last internet access for a few days. Can't say I'll miss it too much. Onward and upward!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Packin' up to go now. Walla Walla tonight, Bigfork tomorrow! This'll probably be my last internet access for a few days. Can't say I'll miss it too much. Onward and upward!






Oh Yeah!!
I'll pm you my phone number incase you get lost and get hauled off by the packrats


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2012)

:msp_mad: I'm stuck in the office doing bids. This is not what being retired is supposed to be. If I had my way I'd be headed in a generally NE direction in the mini-crummy to join the fun and games.

You boys and girls have fun, stay safe, and take lots of pictures for us stuck-at-home folks. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2012)

Gologit said:


> :msp_mad: I'm stuck in the office doing bids. This is not what being retired is supposed to be. If I had my way I'd be headed in a generally NE direction in the mini-crummy to join the fun and games.
> 
> You boys and girls have fun, stay safe, and take lots of pictures for us stuck-at-home folks. Wish I could be there.



Don't wory Bob, it's fix'n to be PNW weather fer this weekend. :msp_sneaky:

Hopefully it's not too wet, the coastal folks will feel right at home, but I'll fricken melt!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 1, 2012)

We just checked i.to motel 6 in courd a lane so were runnin ahead of zcheadule guessing well pull in Round noon


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's 8:30am now. . . Just packing up the rest of my stuff, and will be pointed toward camp.

I'll be offline for internet the next three days, and I don't have a fancy internet cellphone. :msp_ohmy:

Lets get ready to rumbllllllllleeeeee!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cody, I see ya lurk'n. . . Shouldn't you be driving north? :msp_razz:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 2, 2012)

The GTG is going great, we knocked out a decent bit of wood today. I'm headed back for more tomorrow, I've met a group of awesome people this weekend and I'm already jazzed for the next GTG


----------



## Rounder (Jun 2, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> The GTG is going great, we knocked out a decent bit of wood today. I'm headed back for more tomorrow, I've met a group of awesome people this weekend and I'm already jazzed for the next GTG



Glad it's going well, sorry not to make it, but wife, life and job obligations come first. Have fun - Sam


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 3, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Packin' up to go now. Walla Walla tonight, Bigfork tomorrow! This'll probably be my last internet access for a few days. Can't say I'll miss it too much. Onward and upward!



I understand,,,just got back from Okie town, out east a bit from town couldnt get the net on location,,, some times in South Tx. I go for weeks w/out,,, kinda peaceful really,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 3, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> The GTG is going great, we knocked out a decent bit of wood today. I'm headed back for more tomorrow, I've met a group of awesome people this weekend and I'm already jazzed for the next GTG



What??? No Pix!!!!



slowp said:


> There are 8 dozen cookies. I think...4 bags of 24, yup. The last dozen is cooling.
> 
> Chocolate chip, Chocolate and peanut chip, and Peanutty Goodness.
> 
> I'm wishing I had a canopy on my pickup.



Patty knows goodness!!!!!! Did I mention She makes a mean huckleberry pie? wishing I could have made it!!!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 3, 2012)

Sure had a great weekend meetin all you good folks  Time sure flies when your havin fun! Kara (jane) said to tell all of you that she sure enjoyed herself as well. Look forward to the next one. Gots me a busy week this week so will get on here and chat when I can. Take care!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

We made an easy drive back to coeur d alene.we spent 45 minutes in the greater st greatregis metropolitan area. Great people and great fun.
Thank you Montana Nate for putting theGTG on what a great place to hold it.
I have a bunch of pics and vids ill start posting them tommarrow after we get home.
Had some cutters who gave some great cutting demos and vreat advice and instruction.
Wow what a beautiful area. I love the drive down toSt Regis with the trees te rain and snow capped mountains we felt at home.
Well be back next year to stay loner and see more. 
Jani had a great time too will post more tommarrow


----------



## Stihlman15 (Jun 4, 2012)

Made er back home safe and sound, had a great time meeting all of you guys and gals! Cant wait till next year! Special thanks to Patty for all the wonderful treats and Thank you to Nate (metals) for setting the whole thing up, deffinately worth the trip.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got the lappy set back on my desk. . . Got to bed about 1am this morning, and slept in! LOL

Lots of videos and pics to come.

I have to say, what a great bunch of folks! I wanted it to be 5 days long fer sure. . . Seems like it ended too soon.

Jani and Brian made the most epic turkey!! It was gone in a flash! LOL

To everyone that made it, I appreciate your attendance and I sure hope you had a good time! I haven't ever hosted a GTG before, nor hosted so many folks -- I was a bit nervous about it, but it went very well.

Everyone threw in to help, there was never a cross word.

The whole experience was EPIC! 

BTW y'all -- I talked to Jim about the next GTG, and he started pointing at even more trees to take out! Hahaha

Like we got to all the ones marked this time.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stihlman15 said:


> Made er back home safe and sound, had a great time meeting all of you guys and gals! Cant wait till next year! Special thanks to Patty for all the wonderful treats and Thank you to Nate (metals) for setting the whole thing up, deffinately worth the trip.



You have to get on here more often Tom! Them CAT's can wait till later. LOL

Amen to that, a big thanks to Patty for her hard work prepping for this GTG.

What an awesome gal!! And I wanted to adopt The Used Dog! LOL

You can tell he's got a good home and a good mamma, just by how mellow and nice he is. When he first got out'a her little red crummy, he started rubbing himself in a pile of saw chips. Hahaha


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Can you Siswheel??* 

Courtesy of Tarzantree.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 4, 2012)

Good stuff. If you get a chance could you post some names with the people pictures?


----------



## Samlock (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad to hear you had a good time. A good cause too. I just wish I could drop in sometimes.



Metals406 said:


> *Can you Siswheel??*
> 
> Courtesy of Tarzantree.



Interesting style. Do you mind if I copy that, King of Apes?


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 4, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Just got the lappy set back on my desk. . . Got to bed about 1am this morning, and slept in! LOL
> 
> Lots of videos and pics to come.
> 
> ...



That's why you didn't answer the telly this morning. You were a good bullbuck pard...thanks for puttin that thing together


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you copy it, you have to send Cody a percentage fer every one you throw in.


----------



## ashmo75 (Jun 4, 2012)

*wonderful weekend!*

props to the gals and guys that worked hard to saw these logs and buck em up! 
had a lot of fun over the weekend! coming back next year!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 4, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time. A good cause too. I just wish I could drop in sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting style. Do you mind if I copy that, King of Apes?



LOL! (that made me beat my chest). 
Copy away pardner


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I figure all the Washingtonians must be close to being back home, it's been sunny all day
> Good folks!



:hmm3grin2orange:

No kidding! It sure seemed like they drug their weather with'em! I actually didn't mind it, at least a guy could work hard and not overheat.

The wife and I were joking with Brain and Jani before they lit out'a there, that we had 85° Warshington weather while they were here. 

BTW, PM me yer phone # again John, I thought I had programmed it in mah phone -- but I can't find it??

You need to run down to the house here, and grab the prizes you won! Or I can run them up to yer place, and thank yer wife fer the awesome muffins! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm home. Funny, the rain started around Ritzville, fog and rain in the desert between Eburg and Yakima. Then the rain stopped just 10 miles down the WET side of White Pass. No rain here, but clouds and I think I should either turn on the heat or start a fire. 

The Used Dog and I stayed at Farragut State Park. It was cheaper, but not as nice as Logan State Park in Montanny. We rolled in just before the office closed. It sprinkled a tiny bit there--enough for non Western Warshingtonians to put on rain coats, but we moss people and dog, wore our summery outfits of fleece jacket and shorts, and fur on the Used Dog. 

We stopped along the way to purchase a big wrench. The trailer ball nut was loose and needle nose pliars don't quite do the job. 

The Grapple Cat did not consume his imported fuel. He seems to have done subsistance hunting. He had enough fuel left for another 4 days, and was not any thinner. 

Load one is almost done in the washing machine.

Thanks Montanny Nate for hosting the shindig. I will try to make the next one if you'll have us. 

The Used Dog is on his bed, sans collar, and snoring away. I'll You Tube download later on. I've still got the traveling buzzz going on. 560 miles total.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

This pair of Washintonions made it home. We left a wake of sunshine at the Idaho boarder and fallowed the rain like a homing beacon. We had a great time and thank you again Nate and Alicia for the great time. Met a bunch of great people and even did a little sawing. Tarzan had a birthday wich made for a good time.

Used screen names in case anybodys worried about their name being used just to be safe







Tarzan droppin a tree






Left to right Slowp, Mntngal, Mad Hatte, Big sky jake hidden with orange hat, Tarzans trees,Forgive me I cant remeber but his name,metals 406 and Funkyssaw man with saw on his shoulder.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Thanks Nate and Alecia!*

Well we made it home and had to turn up the heat in the house. We had a great time, made some new friends, and are ready to go to the next one.
We had some real good laughs and learned a few things too.
Thanks to Nate and his wife for getting to have it at the boyscout camp. That place is beautiful.
The kids even caught some real nice trout.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

Tarzan puttin on a square grinding demo






Mntngal doin a quikie carving





Cedarkerf


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

*More pics*

A tough Montana bunch





A pic of the Montana sky or is it washington?





Shes movin on





Bigskyjake dumpin a "Montana Punkin"


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 4, 2012)

That's pretty fancy camera work for a sandal-wearin, one-hand-saw-runnin, no shirt wearin, Filipino

:msp_tongue:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

*A tough bunch*

Wouldnt want to run across this bunch in a dark alley


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

*Food*

BBq Turkey and Birthday cake


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2012)

Just rolled in a bit ago. Geeze, what a great time. Thanks to Nate and family for tons of great prep work and super-hostery, thanks to all you Montuckistanians for being generally awesome, thanks to Cody for great instruction and an introduction to right proper chain-grinding, thanks to my fellow Warshingtonians for stickin' it out 'til the end with me for the third year in a row, and thanks to anybody I missed for whatever it was I missed 'em for. That was, as anticipated, a hoot and a holler. You better believe I'll be there for the next one.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Prizes? Sweet!  Got to stop by anyway, and give you back you T27. Was cleaning the crap out of my car today and found it had stowed away with my gear
> 
> Jenny was glad to hear everyone enjoyed the muffins!:msp_thumbup:



Please tell your wife thanks for the delicious muffins! It was good to meet you too.
Hope to see you again and maybe meet the wife.


----------



## funky sawman (Jun 4, 2012)

Had an Awesome time meeting all you fine folks, thanks Nate for putting this GTG together, looken foward to next year now


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow awesome stuff I will make the next one!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 4, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Wouldnt want to run across this bunch in a dark alley



Dark alley? I'm not sure I want to be around a rough bunch like that in broad daylight! Especially that mean looking one with the black suspenders and the Forester Scowl. :hmm3grin2orange:

Glad you folks had a good time.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2012)

Tarzan Trees starts our Saturday out. 

Points deducted for failure to cock the hat! 

[video=youtube_share;UsujakH-xvw]http://youtu.be/UsujakH-xvw[/video]

Youtube only took an hour and a half to download this :smile2:


----------



## paccity (Jun 4, 2012)

hell nor high water will keep me away for the nextone . a tree dumpin gtg is a whole lot better than cookie cuttin. glad everone had a good time and made it home safe.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

*More pics*

A couple warshintonians






What a give away event these were only the begining I was really hoping to win that Tarzans trees autographed spencer






Mrs Cedarkerf wanted her artsy pic posted


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2012)

Some mer pictures:
That's a Montanian accent.:smile2:




The kids were very well behaved and polite!!




A PNW style Dolmar.




Happy Mossbacks 




No, that's not a GOL instructor.




View attachment 240565
View attachment 240566
View attachment 240567
View attachment 240568
View attachment 240569


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

Montanians seam to be a close cousin of the more westerly Coastal PNWer's kinda like the Grizzly bear , Brown bear thing. All the Montanians I met are welcome in my part of the world any time.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

slowp said:


> Some mer pictures:
> That's a Montanian accent.:smile2:
> The kids were very well behaved and polite!!
> 
> ...



Agreed the kids were great they were active polite and didnt require screen games in front of their faces. Cudos to the parents. 

Yea the field dressed Dolmar was a site to behold.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Agreed the kids were great they were active polite and didnt require screen games in front of their faces. Cudos to the parents.
> 
> Yea the field dressed Dolmar was a site to behold.



Totally agree about the kids. 
When we got there 
Nate's boy asked if 
I needed help.
Tarzans kids were very nice and polite too.
I enjoyed talking to them too.
Kuddos to their parents!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Great pics! Looks like I avoided the camera nicely...Like a ninja I am




```

```
You are like ninja, 
Nate is Granfather runningsaw that tells us stories of the old days. Lol!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2012)

*Haywire*

I found one we see you. Hay wire is clearly visable in this pic when they were hooking up the fiddle block


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2012)

Big Sky Jake.

[video=youtube_share;hfHK7vAsuUw]http://youtu.be/hfHK7vAsuUw[/video]


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 5, 2012)

The video on how not to put in a face cut 
I was havin a helluva time gettin that one


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 5, 2012)

Best picture ever! Nate and Brian should make this their avatar!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, and a very happy 39th Birthday the the Maddest of the Hatters, Nate!!

Happy Birthday brother, sure hope it's a good one!


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2012)

I have more video, and more pictures. I left my computer on all night and left it to download a video. When I got up, the computer was off. I turned it back on and it said the video had 606 minutes of downloading left!!

I'll try again today. 

I also need some dry weather so I can unload The Wing and clean it. Sounds like that will be in July.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 5, 2012)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> You are like ninja,
> Nate is Granfather runningsaw that tells us stories of the old days. Lol!





I like it!! I'm putting that under my user name! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> I have more video, and more pictures. I left my computer on all night and left it to download a video. When I got up, the computer was off. I turned it back on and it said the video had 606 minutes of downloading left!!
> 
> I'll try again today.
> 
> I also need some dry weather so I can unload The Wing and clean it. Sounds like that will be in July.:msp_biggrin:



You need several awards Patty!

Coolest trailer ever.

Coolest gal ever.

Coolest dog ever.



BTW, how many days after Warshingtonians leave does it stop raining? We've got a week of it coming still!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 5, 2012)

What the hell?? It's Uncle Jake and Nate the Narcoleptic learning chain grinding!? 

And they say you can't learn sleeping through things. . . Psshhh.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics everybody  Sure was a fun time!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 5, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Oh, and a very happy 39th Birthday the the Maddest of the Hatters, Nate!!
> 
> Happy Birthday brother, sure hope it's a good one!



A thank yez. I'm still jazzed to put all my new-learned tricks to work.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 5, 2012)

Forrest here's yer award for that MM'd 562! That saw was nutty fer not being ported! :msp_scared:


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2012)

One of the mossbacks--the other Nate, aka Madhatte. By the way, I need a swather to cut the grass in my yard--formerly called a lawn, and the forecast (they even suggested until July5) is rain or rain changing to showers. The pass I drove over is 4500 feet, and they were talking about snow at 4000 feet. I've got the woodstove going.

Back to movies....
[video=youtube_share;zPiyhkfVP4o]http://youtu.be/zPiyhkfVP4o[/video]


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;10QgWw3ts6U]http://youtu.be/10QgWw3ts6U[/video]


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;lbca_V-7zb8]http://youtu.be/lbca_V-7zb8[/video]


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;lbca_V-7zb8]http://youtu.be/lbca_V-7zb8[/video]



That was Tom Harris


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I like it!! I'm putting that under my user name! :msp_biggrin:



I am glad you like the name Grandfodder. Next time you must sit with us around the fire and tell us some more stories!


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2012)

The Montana version of a grinder. (East Coast Joke)






The Used Dog recuperating after having too much fun. He seems to be normal today.





Were we on The Waiting For The Sun road?





View attachment 240637
View attachment 240638
View attachment 240639


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 5, 2012)

*Side hill*

Tarzan and Mad hatte laying one across the hill with a heavy back lean and down hill lean towards the shed

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cyK3pp7PJr8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2012)

I saw a blue wedge being used! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;10QgWw3ts6U]http://youtu.be/10QgWw3ts6U[/video]



I know you can't quite tell from the angle this was shot at, but what Funky Sawman did toward the end of that cut was class. He didn't like the "angle of the dangle", so to say, and threw a corner of the face back in as a hard Dutchman. Yet another example of "I never thought of that" for me to learn from.


----------



## ashmo75 (Jun 6, 2012)

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;lbca_V-7zb8]http://youtu.be/lbca_V-7zb8[/video]



he sure made a good cut, that back cut looked perfect!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 6, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I know you can't quite tell from the angle this was shot at, but what Funky Sawman did toward the end of that cut was class. He didn't like the "angle of the dangle", so to say, and threw a corner of the face back in as a hard Dutchman. Yet another example of "I never thought of that" for me to learn from.



Yes hard dutchman is perfect nomenclature for that,, I liked it too and never thought of it either but I will remember it!!!! and try it at first oppourtunity!!!!!


----------



## funky sawman (Jun 6, 2012)

That doug fir that the goofy looken guy in a orange rain coat was falling had a very unexpecting surprize buried well withen it. A NAIL:help: now that chain is my expermental grinding chain


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a big nail!

BTW, thanks to all those posting the pics and vids


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2012)

The last of the videos. Funky Sawman did not cooperate and cut the brush and grass so we could see better. Oh well, movie stars can be difficult. :msp_smile:

[video=youtube_share;-b6yoYLU0UE]http://youtu.be/-b6yoYLU0UE[/video]

The sun has made an appearance and I think I'll go weedwhack. The spray is invigorating.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Paw Paw!!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank yez, Thank yez
Bethny's at Big John's huntin me up some B-Day presents as we speak


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 6, 2012)

slowp said:


> The last of the videos. Funky Sawman did not cooperate and cut the brush and grass so we could see better. Oh well, movie stars can be difficult. :msp_smile:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;-b6yoYLU0UE]http://youtu.be/-b6yoYLU0UE[/video]
> 
> The sun has made an appearance and I think I'll go weedwhack. The spray is invigorating.



I'm not sure how cose that butt came to clipping him but it looked like he just about got his hair parted from where you and I were standing (me saying OH ####! seems to have been edited out :biggrin: )


----------



## funky sawman (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea I went to step back from that butt but slipped ond that slick wet soil, another excuse to wear corks 100% of the time while sawing in oregon weather conditions LOL


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 6, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Yea I went to step back from that butt but slipped ond that slick wet soil, another excuse to wear corks 100% of the time while sawing in oregon weather conditions LOL



Hey mang, you still finishing up that one job or did you start the power hike/blowdown site yet


----------



## funky sawman (Jun 6, 2012)

Im still on the job above the lake cause we have been mudded out all week. went and looked at a mill ground job today, talk about a hardon Real juice strip it is


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 6, 2012)

*More pics*

Tarzan rigging a tree







The kids fish prolly around 15 inches







Nothing like cutting by an open lake front


----------



## paccity (Jun 6, 2012)

don't take this wrong, but you all suck. missed out on sum fun.


----------



## wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

paccity said:


> don't take this wrong, but you all suck. missed out on sum fun.



:msp_thumbsup:

I agree!!


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully it will be a couple weeks later next year!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 6, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Nothing like cutting by an open lake front



^^^

Truth!


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2012)

paccity said:


> don't take this wrong, but you all suck. missed out on sum fun.



If it makes you feel better, I got about 6 mosquito bites. :msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 8, 2012)

Came here to find a montngal post to REP. Hell and say hello to the Montana crew, so all your ponits just went up on REP gang! Also now with my name on your headline, your ratings will too!:cool2:


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 8, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Came here to find a montngal post to REP. Hell and say hello to the Montana crew, so all your ponits just went up on REP gang! Also now with my name on your headline, your ratings will too!:cool2:



Hope you can make next years GTG, I'm fixing to make it a 5 day affair.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 8, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Came here to find a montngal post to REP. Hell and say hello to the Montana crew, so all your ponits just went up on REP gang! Also now with my name on your headline, your ratings will too!:cool2:



Give us a break will ya????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ahhhh, brothers thought you might like that! LOL! And yep Nate sounds good have to hash out a plan!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hope you can make next years GTG, I'm fixing to make it a 5 day affair.



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 7oaks (Jun 9, 2012)

*Sad*

 Sure sorry I missed the hootenanny! 

Heading west but only to West Virginia so far. Got a late start! 

Next year or if someone wants to come out and help me build a new deck and log bath house at the cabin this year? We could have a miny GTG at Star Meadows! LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 9, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Sure sorry I missed the hootenanny!
> 
> Heading west but only to West Virginia so far. Got a late start!
> 
> Next year or if someone wants to come out and help me build a new deck and log bath house at the cabin this year? We could have a miny GTG at Star Meadows! LOL



I'm in!


----------



## slowp (Jun 9, 2012)

It would be too hard to get cookies and pie that far. Fresh matters....speaking of, I need to get going and make cookies for a graduation party.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 10, 2012)

Turn out the lights seems like the partys over. Thats the problem with GTGs you go have a lot of fun meet a bunch of cool people see scenery as awsom as ours and then PFFT its over. Guess ill go kill some Cotton woods wish they were all doug fir they cut so much better and smell so much better


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm producing and editing some video today. . . It takes a coons age to upload to YouTube though. I'll post some pics I got too.

Yeah, it ends too quick. . . Makes a guy look forward to the next one!


----------



## Rounder (Jun 10, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Sure sorry I missed the hootenanny!
> 
> Heading west but only to West Virginia so far. Got a late start!
> 
> Next year or if someone wants to come out and help me build a new deck and log bath house at the cabin this year? We could have a miny GTG at Star Meadows! LOL



Star Meadows up Tally Lake area?


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Star Meadows up Tally Lake area?



Yup!


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hope you can make next years GTG, I'm fixing to make it a 5 day affair.



That would be good. If it's in June I'll be about a month away from retirement, could use a little preretirement road trip I wanted to get over this year, but had to burn some vacation in May or loose it:msp_mad:


----------



## l3lue (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like you all had a great time , Wish I could of been there , And thanks for all the Pic's and videos.


I Gave out all 10 of my reps in this Thread today , And I lit-up all of the rep bars on ashmo75's rep meter :hmm3grin2orange:

tarzanstree
bigskyjake
madhatte
Metals406
Rounder
Haywire
Cedarkerf
funky sawman
slowp

ashmo75 - the Newbie , Welcome to AS 










Have a good day


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 16, 2012)

.

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QqIl7-ac0xw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 17, 2012)

3 foot 4 and full of ass whoop and Ima pourin it on you by god! LOL, I never heard you say that when I was there...I was in the zone  I loved the annotation you put on there for John. That saw sounds nothing like my 66? That was Jakes 460  Anyhow, good job videoing that face cut. Really showed it in action.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 17, 2012)

.

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Jri-CJjNiC8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 17, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> 3 foot 4 and full of ass whoop and Ima pourin it on you by god! LOL, I never heard you say that when I was there...I was in the zone  I loved the annotation you put on there for John. That saw sounds nothing like my 66? That was Jakes 460  Anyhow, good job videoing that face cut. Really showed it in action.



:msp_biggrin:

I said the 066 thing when I thought you were gonna use it. . . It wasn't until after you started cutting that I realized it wasn't your saw. I just didn't amend my statement of the video.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 17, 2012)

Just did not want anybody thinkin that little sissy la la chainsaw of Jake's was mine  Thanks for adding the vids pard. BTW...I watched them on youtube and let your ads run to try to make you some money, and discovered somethin kinda funny...a political ad for Mitt Romney


----------



## Gologit (Jun 17, 2012)

How come you guys made Cody do all the tough stuff? Doesn't sound fair. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 17, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> *Just did not want anybody thinkin that little sissy la la chainsaw of Jake's was mine * Thanks for adding the vids pard. BTW...I watched them on youtube and let your ads run to try to make you some money, and discovered somethin kinda funny...a political ad for Mitt Romney



By God, I'ma tear yo head off and #### down yer neck whistle :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> How come you guys made Cody do all the tough stuff? Doesn't sound fair. :msp_biggrin:



I guess Nate didn't post up the video of me settin chokers hahaha


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> By God, I'ma tear yo head off and #### down yer neck whistle :msp_biggrin:



Boy, yer just ripe ass whoopin size!


----------



## Rounder (Jun 17, 2012)

[I watched the vid and thought it sounded odd......I've run one of Cody's 66's and it was a hair louder than that.

That saw could use a "Sam's special winter time hand-warmer muffler", Jake.

View attachment 242087
But not in summer time.......Forest Circus will throw your ass in jail for that...


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2012)

Pipe down, can't think with that goin' on.
By God there's kids that need clipped along side the head.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 17, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Boy, yer just ripe ass whoopin size!



Speakin of ass whoopin, if you don't go to Libby Logger days this next weekend I'm gonna put a popknot on your head so damn big you'll have to cut a hole in your tin hat for it to stick out of


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 17, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> By God, I'ma tear yo head off and #### down yer neck whistle :msp_biggrin:





tarzanstree said:


> Boy, yer just ripe ass whoopin size!





Haywire said:


> Damn! This is like a trash talkin' palooza up in here!



I may be swelled up in the jaw like a poisoned pup after my surgery, but it ain't nothin' for me to whoop a couple-a quarreling Montuckians. I've had the last three days to make a badass whoop ass stick, but then I realized an ol' tin can stuffed with the ass whoop will do just fine. Then I can scoop you fools up with the can and shake it for not getting yourselves all in the can! 

Hell I'll even throw in a can just for ol' Haywire John so's he can guffaw about it later. 

Like this:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I may be swelled up in the jaw like a poisoned pup after my surgery, but it ain't nothin' for me to whoop a couple-a quarreling Montuckians. I've had the last three days to make a badass whoop ass stick, but then I realized an ol' tin can stuffed with the ass whoop will do just fine. Then I can scoop you fools up with the can and shake it for not getting yourselves all in the can!
> 
> Hell I'll even throw in a can just for ol' Haywire John so's he can guffaw about it later.
> 
> Like this:



big talk for someone with girl feet


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> big talk for someone with girl feet



Settle down, McKendry-boy. I got a can of PBR to rattle ya with. Then I'll drink your PBR standin' on yer coffee table. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Settle down, McKendry-boy. I got a can of PBR to rattle ya with. Then I'll drink your PBR standin' on yer coffee table. :hmm3grin2orange:



You would be at great risk standing on the coffee table, Annie has sharp knives, your dangles could end up in the dog bowl.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 17, 2012)

Big talk for a coupla jokers didn't even have the courtesy to show up for this round of ####-talkin' and lip-flappin'!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Big talk for a coupla jokers didn't even have the courtesy to show up for this round of ####-talkin' and lip-flappin'!



I might have to go an a head smacking tour.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I may be swelled up in the jaw like a poisoned pup after my surgery, but it ain't nothin' for me to whoop a couple-a quarreling Montuckians. I've had the last three days to make a badass whoop ass stick, but then I realized an ol' tin can stuffed with the ass whoop will do just fine. Then I can scoop you fools up with the can and shake it for not getting yourselves all in the can!
> 
> Hell I'll even throw in a can just for ol' Haywire John so's he can guffaw about it later.
> 
> Like this:





Haywire said:


> Boy, you best be hoping that's just the pain meds talkin'!



Hell John, I think th' lad wasted a passel of dough gettin them teeth yarded out, he coulda just came up here, made it to the GTG, and started spoutin off and we woulda done it for free


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Speakin of ass whoopin, if you don't go to Libby Logger days this next weekend I'm gonna put a popknot on your head so damn big you'll have to cut a hole in your tin hat for it to stick out of



Well now you just don't let fear of common sense stop ya from a tryin by god! I'm tougher than a two dollar steak and I'll be on you like a dad gum corduroy on a hemorrhoid, stomp a mudhole in your ass and stomp it dry! I can't go...takin the family to Silverwood...hope my kids won't be pansies this year.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> Well now you just don't let fear of common sense stop ya from a tryin by god! I'm tougher than a two dollar steak and I'll be on you like a dad gum corduroy on a hemorrhoid, stomp a mudhole in your ass and stomp it dry! I can't go...takin the family to Silverwood...hope my kids won't be pansies this year.



Well By God Silverwood'll be good practice for you, ride Timber Terror with no seatbelt and Thunder Canyon while underneath the raft and you might just be halfway ready for the certified ass wailin you're gonna get. I'ma thump you so damn hard yer gonna have to take that metal plate outta yer shoe and replace it with a 10" K&H


----------



## parrisw (Jun 18, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Well By God Silverwood'll be good practice for you, ride Timber Terror with no seatbelt and Thunder Canyon while underneath the raft and you might just be halfway ready for the certified ass wailin you're gonna get. I'ma thump you so damn hard yer gonna have to take that metal plate outta yer shoe and replace it with a 10" K&H



Hell, I'll be at Silverwood at the beginning of August if anyone want to meet up for a good Ass whopin!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hell, I'll be at Silverwood at the beginning of August if anyone want to meet up for a good Ass whopin!



By god now, I'm always lookin for a reason to pour a drum full of ass whoop on a canuck! I'll be on you like rust on a pump handle!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Hell, I'll be at Silverwood at the beginning of August if anyone want to meet up for a good Ass whopin!



A Canuckian huh?
I might could fit you in before breakfast, hell I'll even adjust the severity of my beatin to allow for the exchange rate and free healthcare :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2012)

I would have to start off with smackin' Jake, need to wait while Cody finds a box to stand on, so I can look him in the eye.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Beings it's my birthday today, and I'm feelin' generous. Gonna dial the ol' whoop ass meter down to half power for all Texans and Canucks...one day only sale suckas!



and as a Birthday Present to John, I'll pick up the remaining half measure of ass-whoop. Texicans, Canuckians, Missoulians, and Californyuns..... you're on notice, I'm going to beat you like a ( pinata, hockey puck, drum in a peace-circle, and/or vat of grapes)


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I would have to start off with smackin' Jake, need to wait while Cody finds a box to stand on, so I can look him in the eye.



By god I'll fall you like an old growth redwood!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, hell...It ain't nuthin for me to just whoop all yer asses, except John, that's my birthday present to him! Youins just show up here right after my nap....Ima little old wiry feller and I'll be a wearin overalls and a John deere cap!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> Ah, hell...It ain't nuthin for me to just whoop all yer asses, except John, that's my birthday present to him! Youins just show up here right after my nap....Ima little old wiry feller and I'll be a wearin overalls and a John deere cap!



You better fill up that empty swimming pool of your's with Tiger Balm, you're gonna need it


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> By god I'll fall you like an old growth redwood!



ya mean slowly?
I maybe I'll just have Gologit give you that look and you will remember what a pup you are.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hell, I couldn't be bothered to walk across the street to give a beat down to a Canadian!



Its ok to be scared.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

It's no Snake River Canyon but it's a good start


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> You better fill up that empty swimming pool of your's with Tiger Balm, you're gonna need it



By god, I just put two holes in that pool, now Ima gonna put two popknots on yer noggin!
[video=youtube;B281L9J5Uus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B281L9J5Uus&list=UUWKSbadKpcB7HZiYFgEi05g&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



RandyMac said:


> ya mean slowly?
> I maybe I'll just have Gologit give you that look and you will remember what a pup you are.



By god I may be a pup, but I fall my old growth redwoods with respect...slowly and with little breakage as possible 



parrisw said:


> Its ok to be scared.



Ol John ain't sceered, hell he's meaner than a momma grizzly, and hell be on you like a pissant on a popsickle stick 



Haywire said:


> The plan next time is to have a large bonfire going, more inspiration to make it over


You looked fine in midair pard...what'd you crash on your landing or something? Happy birthday Pardner!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2012)

You kids get OUT OF THE HOUSE and find something to do. And play nice. Sheeeeesh.:msp_angry:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 18, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> Ol John ain't sceered, hell he's meaner than a momma grizzly, and hell be on you like a pissant on a popsickle stick



Oh I ain't worried about a little Grizzly, I look like a Sasquatch!!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Bike's headlight wasn't so lucky though:msp_biggrin:



Dang that's a nice bike! I would definitely get myself hurt with that!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

Just thought I would post this....I really hope everyone who reads all the squallor myself and a few others have been postin knows that were only funnin...and ifn you take me too serious????by god I'll whoop yer ass :msp_smile:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Oh I ain't worried about a little Grizzly, I look like a Sasquatch!!



Pishaw, John aint skurred o no Denim Jacket and embellished jeans wearing, french fry and gravy eatin, overly courteous Yeti :msp_biggrin:


----------



## slowp (Jun 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> So today I'm nursing a few minor injuries from yesterdays attempt to jump over our fire pit. After my test run, my wife says_ "oh you totally got this"_ and from the picture it looked like she my be right.... *Wrong*
> No pics of the carnage but here is the test flight: Seemed like it would work, right?



Like, shouldn't you be moving to Butte before you do jumps? :msp_sad:

What is it with the name changing? Is that a Montaaaaaana thang? 

I have to use the sad faces. It is raining here today, and shall probably be raining tomorry....


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

It's been pretty rainy here too, I thought we were gonna get washed away and eaten by the otters :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Evel!!! I'd like to build a globe of death, but my welding skills are only so-so.:msp_biggrin:



Next time I see you you'd better have a sweet cane, redonkulous rhinestone rings, and sweet Bob's Big Boy hair


----------



## parrisw (Jun 18, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Pishaw, John aint skurred o no Denim Jacket and embellished jeans wearing, french fry and gravy eatin, overly courteous Yeti :msp_biggrin:



ha ha ah ha. aaaaaaaa, you make me laugh!! Ahh, the stereo types are just great arn't they. You ain't right!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 18, 2012)

slowp said:


> What is it with the name changing? Is that a Montaaaaaana thang?



Dang, now Patty is hackin on us...We had better behave or She'll whoop all our asses 
I just changed my name Because I hate Tarzanstree....I really wanted Tarzan, but it's taken by somebody else on here...I guess I better go find that feller and knock a lung loose 



parrisw said:


> ha ha ah ha. aaaaaaaa, you make me laugh!! Ahh, the stereo types are just great arn't they. You ain't right!



No he ain't right, that's why he needs his ass whooped...he's a big old boy...just ripe ass whoopin size!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I usually only bust those rings out for special occasions, but I might make an exception for the Libby show:msp_biggrin:



Followed closely by your Evel-esque "A man keeps his word no matter what" and "say no to drugs" speech

which both happen to be cornerstones of my belief system


----------



## madhatte (Jun 18, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> french fry and gravy eatin



Oh no you di'i'n't just crack wise on the poutine. That's as sacred to them Canuckistanians as microbrews and coffee are to us Warshintunners.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 18, 2012)

I finally caught up on the thread. . . Been a busy 24 hours. Mah youngest, Gracin, broke his arm real bad last night. :msp_sad:

Now I'm tired. . . And have an overwhelming urge to hand out an asswhoopin'. Don't know where that's coming from? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 18, 2012)

Busted wings ain't no fun.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 19, 2012)

Little bugger had to get surgery. . . Busted the end of his elbow clean off, and it was floating in there. They have to put him back under in a couple weeks to pull pins. :msp_sad:

He's a tough little guy though, maybe even tougher than his old man!


----------



## slowp (Jun 19, 2012)

Funny, I was watching that group of little boys and wondering why none had casts on their arms. They reminded me of how kids used to be and there was always one who broke his/her arm and had a cast on.

Poor Jimmy had one on during school. He broke his right arm and was right handed. He did something wrong and our fourth grade teacher made him write "I will not do (whatever it was) umpteen million times.

I guess his left handed penmanship improved with that punishment.

Hope he heals fast. Those were very well behaved kids. If he has to go to school with a cast on, you may use this story as a warning...


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Today I cut a few logs to use in the endurocross course I've been building in the yard..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Man that's cool, you're like a bearded Travis Pastrana, you should put on an exhibition jump over one of the narrow parts of the lake at the next GTG


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> Funny, I was watching that group of little boys and wondering why none had casts on their arms. They reminded me of how kids used to be and there was always one who broke his/her arm and had a cast on.
> 
> Poor Jimmy had one on during school. He broke his right arm and was right handed. He did something wrong and our fourth grade teacher made him write "I will not do (whatever it was) umpteen million times.
> 
> ...



His aunt (Alicia's sister from the GTG) works at the hospital, and is getting him a special pen fer writing on casts.

It'll be a good learning experience for him, and a story to tell the other kids when school starts again the 1st of August.

He's right handed, and broke the left arm. . . So that's one positive. I gotta feed him another pain pill in about 15 minutes -- they really seem to take the edge off.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Today I cut a few logs to use in the endurocross course I've been building in the yard..





Sport Faller said:


> Man that's cool, you're like a bearded Travis Pastrana, you should put on an exhibition jump over one of the narrow parts of the lake at the next GTG



After he published, "How to smash and blend yer insides with a dirtbike, and almost die" a few years ago. . . I highly doubt he'll be trying to do it again!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dude, I wish I could come up and play!! I would have made that project far more anal and precise than it needed to be.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I was gonna give you a shout, but I figured you had bigger fish to fry with the youngin' being busted up. It's coming together nicely.



Yeah, I'm playing daddy nurse, and Alicia had to work late today. Usually she relieves me about 3:30pm when she gets home.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 19, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Oh no you di'i'n't just crack wise on the poutine. That's as sacred to them Canuckistanians as microbrews and coffee are to us Warshintunners.



Beer and coffee are far more important to me than POOtine.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 19, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Beer and coffee are far more important to me than POOtine.



Ummmm, I love poontang. :msp_w00t:

I guess Frostbacks just have different priorities? 


Oh wait, pootine. . . Meh, I don't need that either.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 19, 2012)

Haywire said:


> So today I'm nursing a few minor injuries from yesterdays attempt to jump over our fire pit. After my test run, my wife says_ "oh you totally got this"_ and from the picture it looked like she my be right.... *Wrong*
> No pics of the carnage but here is the test flight: Seemed like it would work, right?



Is your wife a redneck? LOL! They usually say "Hold my beer and watch this!" Of course you were doing the jumping not her. Got to say she is pretty smart.
She wasn't upping your life insurance was she? Just kidding! I got a laugh out of your post.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 20, 2012)

This thread has gone damn near 2 pages without so much as a whisper of an ass beating

John: Birthday's over sweetheart, you better just keep that helmet on full time

Cody: You think you're pretty damn fancy, going to Silverwood and whatnot, I'm gonna be waiting to pounce like Chuck Norris in the back of your Yota

Jameson: I'ma put a rx burn on yer topknot

Nate: I'm gonna be pretty nice until after you port my 66, then I'm going beast-mode

Will: I'm digging up Teddy Roosevelt and Black Jack Pershing, we're gonna move the border north and annex your ass

That is All


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> This thread has gone damn near 2 pages without so much as a whisper of an ass beating
> 
> John: Birthday's over sweetheart, you better just keep that helmet on full time
> 
> ...



Not quite. If you don't mellow out I'm gonna come up there and go upside yo head...with my extra large bottle of Geritol. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Not quite. If you don't mellow out I'm gonna come up there and go upside yo head...with my extra large bottle of Geritol. :msp_biggrin:



Guess what old man, you better start scrounging up all the 660 poly flywheels you can find so you can have em cast into a new hip :jester::jester:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Guess what old man, you better start scrounging up all the 660 poly flywheels you can find so you can have em cast into a new hip :jester::jester:



Nope...wrong priority. I'm thinking of a half dozen spark plugs wired into my heart pacemaker...just for some excitement.


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

Amateurs.

I will now strike terror into your sorry little hearts.

If you don't calm down and make like nice boys, no huckleberry pie or cookies for you...ever..


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

Ooops, I fergot to emoticon.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> This thread has gone damn near 2 pages without so much as a whisper of an ass beating
> 
> John: Birthday's over sweetheart, you better just keep that helmet on full time
> 
> ...



Hackin on me is one thing, but you brought the Tarzota into this! Now, I'm definitely gonna stomp a mudhole in the middle of you, and stomp it dry by god!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 20, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> Hackin on me is one thing, but you brought the Tarzota into this! Now, I'm definitely gonna stomp a mudhole in the middle of you, and stomp it dry by god!



by god that's pretty ruff talk, fer an arborist


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> by god that's pretty ruff talk, fer an arborist



By god, now that does it...I might just have to come to the logger days just to whoop yer ass!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 20, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> By god, now that does it...I might just have to come to the logger days just to whoop yer ass!



Come on up, but just don't you get holt of somethin you can't turn loose of, John'll be there too and he might just backhand the taste outta yer mouth


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 20, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Oh man, am I gonna have to break this here skirmish up with another picture of my awesome endurocross obstacle? :msp_biggrin:



dude, that ballerific, and also, I posted this in the Libby days thread, but if ye be in the axe throwin comp. this weekend can I borrow yer Tommyhawk, in leiu of an ass beating of course :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep it coming with the hack'n fellas, I've literally been laughing out loud. . . I needed it. :msp_thumbup:

BTW, y'all are more worthless than chicken crap on a pump handle (vintage: my dad)


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Keep it coming with the hack'n fellas, I've literally been laughing out loud. . . I needed it. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> BTW, y'all are more worthless than chicken crap on a pump handle (vintage: my dad)



Hows your boy?


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hows your boy?



Doing better. . . He's been taking a pain pill every 4 hours, but it really hinders his appetite, and he needs to eat.

I'm skipping 4 hours, and he hasn't said he's in anymore pain yet.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Keep it coming with the hack'n fellas, I've literally been laughing out loud. . . I needed it. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> BTW, y'all are more worthless than chicken crap on a pump handle (vintage: my dad)





By god! I was feelin bad fer ya, with your kid hurt and all, but by god Ima gonna have to open up on you too...and Jake, I'll whoop yer ass so hard you'll have to clear yer throat to fart.
, and hell I may as well just whoop ol John's ass too since taint his birthday no more. Now all ya'll northern Montany'ns just line up thar cuz there's fixn to be an all day, good ol country ass whoopin!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 20, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> By god! I was feelin bad fer ya, with your kid hurt and all, but by god Ima gonna have to open up on you too...and Jake, I'll whoop yer ass so hard you'll have to clear yer throat to fart.
> , and hell I may as well just whoop ol John's ass too since taint his birthday no more. Now all ya'll northern Montany'ns just line up thar cuz there's fixn to be an all day, good ol country ass whoopin!



I aint skeered o no stankin, dirt foot, Missoula hippie, so you jest grab yer number and take a seat, Sonny Jim


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 21, 2012)

By god, I'll whoop your ass like patton for a dance!


----------



## slowp (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahhhhhh. Silence. The Montana wind has ceased. But for how long???


----------



## Gologit (Jun 22, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Warshington, you tawkin' to me?



Better watch out, she'll kick ya. And as small as her feet are she'll have to kick you several times to do any real damage. Smurf feet.


----------



## slowp (Jun 22, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Warshington, you tawkin' to me?



tu, et al....


----------



## slowp (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup. We had two days of sun here. Today is a dark, dismal day. I need to make some coffee and mosey out to the shop and try to be productive. No bear chasing today. 

You guys behave in Libby. I don't know if they have a big enough jail for all of you!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 22, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Better watch out, she'll kick ya. And as small as her feet are she'll have to kick you several times to do any real damage. Smurf feet.



Unless she wearing her Kullians

Driving home over Tiger mountain today reminded me of Montucky cold pouring down rain and driving in the clouds


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 22, 2012)

Remember us Warshingtonians show up together while ya'll Montuckians get lost! If she does kick ya she will have back up! Lol!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 22, 2012)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Remember us Warshingtonians show up together while ya'll Montuckians get lost! If she does kick ya she will have back up! Lol!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## russhd1997 (Jul 23, 2012)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Remember us Warshingtonians show up together while ya'll Montuckians get lost! If she does kick ya she will have back up! Lol!:hmm3grin2orange:



Found the gal herself.......


----------

